# Dieseldave - Gaining



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just getting back into training after a good 3 weeks off recovering from an operation and generally just recovering.

I'm still very much gaining at the moment with the plan to continue on until around may next year before prepping for a contest.

DC training served me well and I took a lot from it and no doubt will return to it again in the future. My calves have responded very well to the DC style so ill be sticking with that.

Bodyweight got up to 17st6 at the end of last training cycle with a level of body fat that I was very happy with. I maintained diet over the rest period and bw is now 17st3 and I'm happy to continue adding cals and weight.

Training

I've decided to write my own program from scratch incorporating HIT, mountain dog, and DC training. It'll be a bodypart split hitting each muscle group once a week; Quads/Calves, Delts/Tri's, Back/Hams/Calves, Chest/Bi's.

Cardio will be 2-3 times a week 30 mins incline walk. I'll be reducing intensity as it gets harder to add bw.

Nutrition

Training Days - P - 370, F - 70, C - 535. Cals - 4481

Rest Days - P - 310, F - 78, C - 380. Cals - 3786.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

In mate :thumb: @Dieseldave get some starting pictures up buddy


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Current lifts since starting back -

Incline Bench - 120 X 8

Deadlift - 220 x 6

Squat - 160 X 8

This is quite a drop from my max lifts a few months ago so I'm keen to get back up to the previous numbers which were:

Incline bench - 140 x 7

Deadlift - 240 x 8

Squat - 190 X 7

The goal is to beat these numbers with better form before Christmas.

And to get massive and ripped and that.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Straight for the jugular @A1243R !


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Links to last two logs:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/235026-a-hit-experiment-for-a-volume-freak/

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/249349-dieseldave-does-doggcrapp/


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Saturday Back/hams/Calves

Lat pull down - 2 sets rest pause style - 90 x 15, 10

Seated row - 2s hold, 2s ecc -85 x 12

Pullover - 4s ecc - 22 x10

Deadlift - 220 x

The muscles were willing, the tendons were not. Aggravated a nearly - healed back injury really pissed off at myself for not leaving deads this week.

Ham curl - 4s ecc - 16 X 12

Followed by normal reps 16 X 11

Followed by partials - 16 X 30s all done as one continuous set.

Back ext - bw x 8 slow ecc really fried hams with this

S/l Seated calves dc style - 40 X 12

Sabotaged the next couple of weeks because of my impatience but you live and learn i suppose back is murder at the moment though.

In better news I went to the Portsmouth ukbff uk1 show yesterday and had a great time. It was my first experience at something like that and it lot a fire under me to train really hard and focus. Some really impressive physiques there yesterday I felt pretty small next to some of those blokes (and women lol)


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Saturday Back/hams/Calves
> 
> Lat pull down - 2 sets rest pause style - 90 x 15, 10
> 
> ...


Yea going to a show just fires your belly up to show you what you need to do. Keep at it bud


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

In for this!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chest & Biceps

Incl db press - 2 sets rest pause - 42.5's x 20, 7

Incl BB - 120 X 9 (plus one more spotted)

Chest press - 4s ecc - 72.5 X 8

Incl fly - 22 x 8 biiiig stretch

Bit of chest stretching

Hammer curl - 2s hold, 2s ecc - 14kg x 15

Cable Curl - 2 sets rest paused - 8 x 16, 10

Some painful bicep stretches

Happy with that, form was a big focus on everything so I'm happy with the weights I'm pushing.

Still trying to get used to feeling like I've done enough! It took no more than 30 mins for chest but everything was to failure with perfect form so just trust the process, get out and recover!

Legs today and the lower back is going to hold me back I know it so squats are off the table (I know I'm a gheylord) seriously though I need to learn my lesson and let it recover so I can hit it hard when the time comes.

Physique wise I'm happier than I was a couple of weeks ago now everything is back in full swing. I love routine!

Bodyweight sticking around 17st5 for now so I'll leave any cal increases until next week when everything should be 'kicking in'


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Quads/Calves

Leg ext - 2 sets rest pause style, hard squeeze controlled ecc - 19 x 20,10

Linear Leg Press - 500 x 10 plus green resistance bands. Did these in place of heavy squats and back felt fine, the last two reps really took everything I had.

Linear Leg Press - 290 x 20 adding an extra 10kg to this every week at the moment and making the reps as hard as possible for myself. Used bands again.

Leg Press - 4s ecc, hard squeeze, duck stance - 132.5 x 12

S/l Seated calves - dc style - 50 x 12. Concentric needed some assistance towards the end but I milked the ecc and the stretch.

Did about 10 mins worth of quad/adductor stretching after.

Looking forward to being able to Squat heavy again soon.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Will be following mate!! Get some vids up soon, very motivating


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Will be following mate!! Get some vids up soon, very motivating


Cheers mate will do once I start lifting some decent weights again


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Delts/Tris/Abs

Lat raise - 8 x 20

DB Press - 35's x 16,8 - changed target to 12-20 rest paused over 2 sets. Went from 30's to 35's and smashed loads out was very happy. Will get a vid possibly next week @leviathanbodybuilding

Machine press - 4s ecc - 65 X 11

BB Shrugs - 140 x 8 with 3s squeeze

Cable tri ext - 18 x 16,9

EZ Skull Crusher - 4s ecc - 40 X 12 - Mrs spotted me for last rep and to quote her: 'you looked like you were going to die'

CGBP - 100 X 8

Some tri stretches and a set of abs. I need to train them more, I couldnt bend over to pick up my bag without them cramping and looking like I'd been shot!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Had a weird couple of days;

Started on wednesday when A colleague asked if I'd been hit in the face. I checked in the mirror and had a big red mark on my temple/cheekbone. Very strange. Later that day and yesterday my face has been red and flushed and a few people have helpfully made me aware of this! Been accompanied with a tension headache behind the eyes and a head rush type feeling. BP is no higher than usual. There's been lots of sickness around but can't help but feel that it's supplement related.

I'll give it a few more days and assess.

Cardio later followed by an Epsom salt bath and an early night. That's how I roll.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Had a weird couple of days;
> 
> Started on wednesday when A colleague asked if I'd been hit in the face. I checked in the mirror and had a big red mark on my temple/cheekbone. Very strange. Later that day and yesterday my face has been red and flushed and a few people have helpfully made me aware of this! Been accompanied with a tension headache behind the eyes and a head rush type feeling. BP is no higher than usual. There's been lots of sickness around but can't help but feel that it's supplement related.
> 
> ...


I used to have one of them marks when I was about 16st. its gone now, probably related to bp and high weight but I didn't worry about it.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I used to have one of them marks when I was about 16st. its gone now, probably related to bp and high weight but I didn't worry about it.


I suspect it's something to do with that. I dropped a couple of supplements I was taking and seems to have done the trick for now


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Had a good couple of sessions over the weekend despite feeling pretty crappy. Highlights were 60kg on the barbell for single arm meadows row with good form for 10 reps. 45kg db Incl press for 18 rp 10 breaths then 8 reps. Incl BB 130 X 7 good reps.

Weight is at 17.9 which is the most I've weighed for any length of time and I'm pretty happy particularly at this body fat. I've got 18st in my sights pretty soon bit still not aiming just to add weight for the sake of it.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Squats from today - 180 x 8

Considering last squat session I got 160 x 7 I'm very very happy with this. Strength is definitely returning fast. Lower back is at about 95%


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Looked like you had a couple more in ya dude!

PS Tell the pencil necks not to keep out of the vids next time haha :thumb:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Looked like you had a couple more in ya dude!
> 
> PS Tell the pencil necks not to keep out of the vids next time haha :thumb:


Yeah I think I could have squeezed out a couple more but I'm erring on the side of caution at the moment, testing out the lower back!

Yes, looks like I've been doing DBShoulder presses wrong this whole time :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Always better to be on the safe side mate!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Vid from today: DB Shoulder press to failure, rest pause 10 breaths then failure again.

Totalled 22 with the ghetto 37.5kg's lol (close up of improvised ghetto DB at the end)


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been a bit quiet lately but everything's going to plan still. Weight is currently hovering around 17.11 and strength is going up, I'm beating previous lifts/reps weekly so everything's going in the right direction.

High points lately:

Squat - 185 x 8

Deadlift - 230 x 4 - still very disappointed in this compared to where I was at a few months back. My lower back isn't thanking me for it either, might drop them for a while 

Incl BB Press - 130 x 9

Linear leg press - 540 x 12 with resistance bands so probably more like 600 at the top. Machine was nearly maxed out due to insufficient 20/25kg plates at the 'gym' I go to. Vid below.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> I've been a bit quiet lately but everything's going to plan still. Weight is currently hovering around 17.11 and strength is going up, I'm beating previous lifts/reps weekly so everything's going in the right direction.
> 
> High points lately:
> 
> ...


Excellent work mate as usual. Were there any other plates left in the gym 

Back is looking lean and huge in the vid mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvxking hell your a strong fvcker lol looking good too mate.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

In for this, some nice lifts. 

Have you found any stretches that really help with adductors post squats?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Excellent work mate as usual. Were there any other plates left in the gym
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny you should say that, I had to ask the bloke barbell bench pressing 10kg a side if I could borrow them for a set I kid you not! He looked at me as if to say 'what an arsehole' lol

Cheers I was pleasantly surprised with that too, I will be doing all my back poses sat in that position from now on :lol:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Test-e said:


> In for this, some nice lifts.
> 
> Have you found any stretches that really help with adductors post squats?


Are you my sports massage therapist?? Just a couple of weeks ago he was saying how I need to focus on stretching adductors after training legs to sort out some issues I've been having! Lol

Yes I've been doing the bodyweight squat hold thing where you push your knees out with your elbows, works a treat.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been pretty terrible at updating but everything's ticking along still.

Just joined a new gym which is a proper bb'ing gym and a real breath of fresh air. Due to the change of environment I've changed the routine. I'm taking advantage of the heavier weights and better equipment and have kept the bodypart split but doing an HIT routine with one working set per exercise and a few exercises per bodypart, intensity high as is the standard.

Weight hovering around 17.11, I was over 18st in the morning for a few days but trying to remain patient and not get too fat. Cals around 5300 training days all clean. Feeling much better in myself since I dropped a couple of supplements, it's true that they can be very individual and what works for 99% of people might not work for me. So no more blue hearts!

I'm loving using a hack squat for the first time regularly, got 160 x15 first time the other week then 200 X 8 This week. And they've got a sissy Squat! Stupidly excited about trying that out.

Unfortunately I don't think there'll be any more vids as i get the feeling it's not that kind of place. Will get some progress pics up at some point.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> I've been pretty terrible at updating but everything's ticking along still.
> 
> Just joined a new gym which is a proper bb'ing gym and a real breath of fresh air. Due to the change of environment I've changed the routine. I'm taking advantage of the heavier weights and better equipment and have kept the bodypart split but doing an HIT routine with one working set per exercise and a few exercises per bodypart, intensity high as is the standard.
> 
> ...


Always think that you grow into a gym. If you're the biggest there you've not got anything to aspire to. @peacefrog has just moved to one of the ones I go to. He was maxing out the weights in his old one.

Yea get some pics up mate. I'm sure you've put on some more lean tissue


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Still going strong, some recent lifts:

InclDB press - 60's X 10 paused

Low row - 160 X 12

Linear leg press - 440 X 11 (different leg press, heavier sled)

Hack - 200 X 12

Back squat - 190 X 6

All tthe above leg stuff was done last night, was a cracking session but now I'm paying the price. Even got a compliment on my squat firm with that weight.

Deadlifts still a no go but been going to see a physio for lower back issues which involves a lot of homework stretching etc boring but essential.

Gym instructor from old gym is doing a sports massage course so I'm now getting free weekly sports massages which is a dream come true and helping no end.

Weight is around 18.3 in the morning. Had a moment a few days back when I thought who's the fat boy looking back at me in the mirror! Cleaned up diet a bit but still keeping cals high. I feel and look a bit better for it and the strength is still going up so I'll crack on!

Isn't it funny how when you're bulking all you want to do is diet and look good again but when you're dieting all you want to do is eat!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Haha. I know what you mean there mate. Looking forward to a recomp now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Still going strong, some recent lifts:
> 
> InclDB press - 60's X 10 paused
> 
> ...


Doing well mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Well I'm still at it! Nothing much to report an a daily basis at the moment as is the way in the off season.

I've lowered the cals and increased cardio for a few weeks to get rid of some of the fat gained on this long old bulk. I've still got the long game in mind and the date is out for the comp I'm looking at. 25th Sept, day before my birthday! Get in! So will be back on the gain again soon and starting prep in about may.

Had a bit of an emotional crisis this week. Nothing I can put my finger on (hormones most likely!) But really been inside my own mind a lot and struggling with a lot of things mentally. I think I know the cause but if it's acted upon then it won't end well for anyone involved especially me so I need to just bury it but I'm finding it very very hard. Never felt this way before and it's terrible. I won't carry on, feels good to let it out though, even on a forum that no one will most likely read as I can't talk about this with anyone. Least of all the people it's concerning.

Edit - read that back and feel the need to end on a positive.... its nearly Friday. .?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Well I'm still at it! Nothing much to report an a daily basis at the moment as is the way in the off season.
> 
> I've lowered the cals and increased cardio for a few weeks to get rid of some of the fat gained on this long old bulk. I've still got the long game in mind and the date is out for the comp I'm looking at. 25th Sept, day before my birthday! Get in! So will be back on the gain again soon and starting prep in about may.
> 
> ...


 Glad to see you've got the show planned. You will smash it! Are you going to be working with anybody?

Sorry to hear about the emotions etc buddy. Try and speak to somebody if you can, although its hard it will 100% help.

Sometimes its good to speak to people you dont necessarily know though and they wont judge etc...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Glad to see you've got the show planned. You will smash it! Are you going to be working with anybody?
> 
> Sorry to hear about the emotions etc buddy. Try and speak to somebody if you can, although its hard it will 100% help.
> 
> Sometimes its good to speak to people you dont necessarily know though and they wont judge etc...


 Cheers mate I have a habit of burying these things as I'm not really comfortable indulging them. Feel like a bender even mentioning them but they're very real at the moment and it's hard to convince myself it's all just chemical.

Yes I've been speaking with Goodfella so potentially will have him on board. Also joined a new gym recently and the owner is an ifbb pro, Mike, and very helpful and all round nice guy so I'm hoping to have a lot of support just got to find a way for the two to work together without upsetting the other party. Mike has offered to take me to see his mate, a ukbff judge, to have a look at me and give his honest verdict; which class I should do, or whether I should even compete or take more time to add size/work on weak areas. That'd totally be going out of his own way so meant a lot to me for him to offer that.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Mike has offered to take me to see his mate, a ukbff judge, to have a look at me and give his honest verdict; which class I should do, or whether I should even compete or take more time to add size/work on weak areas. That'd totally be going out of his own way so meant a lot to me for him to offer that.


 that is a great opportunity mate! Cant turn that down! I think you've got the size!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1243R said:


> that is a great opportunity mate! Cant turn that down! I think you've got the size!


 Cheers. Still got visions of being wiry/stringy/lanky when the fat is removed.

Interestingly Mike reckons I'd be too bulky to compete in classic BB! I disagree but then it's hard to argue with a man of his experience. I guess I'll do the hard work and see where I land.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Forgot you had this running mate.

Yea @Goodfella is a great choice. He's so good I copy his workouts. Ain't that right Edd? 

Get in with this Mike guy. Any inside info always an advantage. I'd think you'd wallop first ttimers. Get that trophy. Classic is my sort of size but with more muscle obviously... I've been told. Youd have people in there who have played the stage before too, so they'd have that advantage.

This game is a bit of a head f**k at times too so just shout for a second opinion.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Forgot you had this running mate.
> 
> Yea @Goodfella is a great choice. He's so good I copy his workouts. Ain't that right Edd?
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate, I think first timers is the way to go and then maybe get some feedback from judges about where to take it in the future.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been feeling much better mentally the past few days, I think the eq might have a had a delayed reaction or something, making the stress of other issues appear worse.

Training isn't ticking along I'd say dribbling along lol that's how it feels anyway. But looking back I've had some decent lifts recently; deadlifted 230x7, leg pressed 460 x 15 for 2 sets and hack squat 180 for 12 for 2 sets, also squatted 180 x 8 after all if this.still incline pressing the 60's although it seems for fewer reps every session which is disheartening.

I've changed training to 2 working sets per exercise instead of one. Plan is to increase volume over coming weeks while reducing cals to put myself in a great place to push for a final growth spurt before prep starts in June. I'll keep this up for a few more weeks and then drop volume right down, increase food and give it everything with the thought of standing in budgie smugglers in front of lots of people at the front of my mind the whole time XD

Will try and get some pics up soon but it's off season so... you know....


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I had a a lengthy chat with Mike (ifbb pro & all around top bloke) about my plans re diet/training and the result of me listening to and digesting all he had to tell me was to keep cals where they are: fairly high with weight gain the goal. And to return to DC training 3 times a week and push some heavy weights.

Did my first DC session yesterday since August and it was great, if I'm quiet I can hear my muscles growing again :lol:

Highlights were squat: 180 x 9 and 120 x 20.

As with the last time I trained this way it didn't feel like I'd done enough until after squats! I was certainly finished then. Hopefully the shift to fairly high volume (for me) for a few months was enough to illicit a decent growth response now I've switched to low volume again. I'll find out anyway. It's a big learning curve after all isn't it?!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> I had a a lengthy chat with Mike (ifbb pro & all around top bloke) about my plans re diet/training and the result of me listening to and digesting all he had to tell me was to keep cals where they are: fairly high with weight gain the goal. And to return to DC training 3 times a week and push some heavy weights.
> 
> Did my first DC session yesterday since August and it was great, if I'm quiet I can hear my muscles growing again :lol:
> 
> ...


 Sounds like your head is back into it mate.

You decided to use Will for prep?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Sounds like your head is back into it mate.
> 
> You decided to use Will for prep?


 I think so mate.

He has the track record.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds good. You were gaining well over the summer. If it aint broke...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Update - DC's going great.

Massive pb last night on squats: 190x9 

Followed by 130x20

Pulling is up there as well: deadlifted 220x8 last weelk

Pressing is still being bothered by an irritable rotator cuff but I'm doing everything I can to rectify that.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good to see the pbs mate. Go easy on that shoulder they're tricky ****kers to get back. Mines just coming back from 2.5 year ago


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Good to see the pbs mate. Go easy on that shoulder they're tricky ****kers to get back. Mines just coming back from 2.5 year ago


 Cheers, don't know if it was that pb but my body has shut down and i feel run down and crap!

Yes trying to be sensible with it. Introduced a lot more stretching and also have a trainee sports massage therapist that's made it her project for her final assessment


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers, don't know if it was that pb but my body has shut down and i feel run down and crap!
> 
> Yes trying to be sensible with it. Introduced a lot more stretching and also have a trainee sports massage therapist that's made it her project for her final assessment


 You're just pushing to the max I reckon. See how it goes and do less weight if need be


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> You're just pushing to the max I reckon. See how it goes and do less weight if need be


 Less weight???!... Not an option! :lol:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Had a strange couple of days;

All the signs of over training (or should I say under recovering/time for a deload) crap appetite, not sleeping, aching bones, resting hr high. So I've binned the gym til Monday.

Mentally I'm not doing much better. I think I'm starting to appreciate what depression can really feel like and accepting this could be a real thing for me. Hard to distinguish it from just feeling a bit down for a while. Also trying not to get too much inside my own mind with this.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Dieseldave said:


> Had a strange couple of days;
> 
> All the signs of over training (or should I say under recovering/time for a deload) crap appetite, not sleeping, aching bones, resting hr high. So I've binned the gym til Monday.
> 
> Mentally I'm not doing much better. I think I'm starting to appreciate what depression can really feel like and accepting this could be a real thing for me. Hard to distinguish it from just feeling a bit down for a while. Also trying not to get too much inside my own mind with this.


 Have a couple of days off to recoup and try to get a long sleep fella.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Have a couple of days off to recoup and try to get a long sleep fella.


 :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Had a strange couple of days;
> 
> All the signs of over training (or should I say under recovering/time for a deload) crap appetite, not sleeping, aching bones, resting hr high. So I've binned the gym til Monday.
> 
> Mentally I'm not doing much better. I think I'm starting to appreciate what depression can really feel like and accepting this could be a real thing for me. Hard to distinguish it from just feeling a bit down for a while. Also trying not to get too much inside my own mind with this.


 Yea try and dismiss it if poss but try and look at it this way.

I know you really want this show and youve got a great chance of taking it so try and do everything you can to get it. This is just a small hiccup , recover well and put on more quality muscle like you've done in the last year bud.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea try and dismiss it if poss but try and look at it this way.
> 
> I know you really want this show and youve got a great chance of taking it so try and do everything you can to get it. This is just a small hiccup , recover well and put on more quality muscle like you've done in the last year bud.


 That's the single biggest piece of motivation I've had in a long time mate really appreciate it.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Well if this is what pct feels like then I'm never coming off lol

Melatonin came today. See you on Sunday...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Haven't trained since last Monday and I feel great! First day back today and I'm raring to go for the first time in a while.

I had a great weekend. Spent both days with friends old and new and it was great, it's easy to get wrapped up in bbing and I'd neglected my mates for a long time so I'm feeling good about trying to undo some of that damage.

The melatonin was amazing btw. One 3mg tab put me on my arse and I had the most peaceful sleep I've had in years. I'm saving them for hard leg days etc now though.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Squatted 200kg for the first time last night, got 4 reps. 135 X 20 after that.

That is all


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good work mate. Wish i could do that


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Everything's going pretty well at the moment.

Leg strength is better than its ever been and its showing on my subpar legs, I actually feel like they've caught up with upper body for the first time. Just got to work on pressing now but having to work around a rotator cuff issue means strength gains are few and far between at the moment.

Had a bit of a gyno scare the other day... I hardly aromatise at all so got careless with Ai and nearly paid the ultimate price! Seems ok today.

Keep meaning to get some pics up but there's nothing pretty about off season so we'll see. I have become more aware lately of my body shape in general and building the best version of MY body that I can. Being a 6'3" ectomorph I'm never going to look like a shorter 'fuller' bb'er but I don't think that's such a bad thing. I'm still looking at the classic class for the comp and I like the look of these guys better than a lot of the open class mens bodybuilding physiques, weight limit for my height is around 16st for my height which is doable, currently sitting at 17.9.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Rear Fat spread xD


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

And good old side chest...

All the other pics I took must have been bad light/wrong angle (too fat)


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Rear Fat spread xD
> 
> View attachment 122984


 Back looking big mate...deffo one of your strong areas


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Rear Fat spread xD
> 
> View attachment 122984


 Got some thickness going on in that there back, when you thinking of working on your traps


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Got some thickness going on in that there back, when you thinking of working on your traps


 Cheers :thumb:

Traps are there! Just flattened out by the spread. I actually stopped direct trap work a few months back as my physique is top heavy as it is, heavy deads give them enough stimulation for now.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Bodybuilding can mess with your head that's for sure.

Just been looking at pics from about a year ago and I look better, much better than I do now. I know it's because I'm carrying less fat in the old ones but it's bloody depressing! Makes you question everything. I might put some up on here... go easy on me!

But I'm stronger and heavier so ill trust the process.... :'(

Also starting to think I've been given tren instead of test! So snappy lately and easily irritated.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Opinions?

The ones with the least body fat are the oldest of the three. The big one is the most recent.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Back and arms are definitely bigger. You're still low bf so no worrys there youll get all that off on prep. Tren instead of test? Now that's an idea.


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Back defo wider now by a mile. The lighting, posing and angles of the shots are different so don't beat up yourself up too much.

Your posing looks more self assured in the before pics. Maybe something to do with your mood?

All in all, you'll better now when you prep down, no question. Good luck to you


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Pabloslabs said:


> Back defo wider now by a mile. The lighting, posing and angles of the shots are different so don't beat up yourself up too much.
> 
> Your posing looks more self assured in the before pics. Maybe something to do with your mood?
> 
> All in all, you'll better now when you prep down, no question. Good luck to you


 Thanks for the feedback mate.

Not looking for a pat on the back btw! Just hard to see the pics objectively as well as see past the added bodyfat.

I think being leaner had something to do with the self assuredness :lol:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Highlights from today:

DEADLIFTED 230 X 10 that is all


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Well after that ridiculous deadlifting on Friday I managed to do my back in.... pulling my trousers on of all things! Doms combined with bad posture I reckon. Never mind gives me an excuse to neck some codeine which is always a pleasure.

Trained last night, got to linear leg press 2nd warm up set and left it there, didn't feel too good and I'm trying to learn from previous lessons. Did 3 sets of leg ext supersetted with sissy squats and quads are sorer today than they have been in ages! I love the sissy squat.

I'm itching to go with prep now, got 8 weeks before it starts but Im tired of feeling fat and form-less. I want to see some veins!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I had a near death experience on Monday;

Due to a few issues I've avoided heavy linear leg press for a few weeks and felt better Monday so thought I would give them a try.

All the warm up sets felt great and I ended up with a pb weight on there. I didn't ask for a spot as I thought I would stay well within my limit and not go too close to failure.

As the reps went by I was amazed at how easy it felt and got to 11 comfortably. I went for number 12 (what kind of person could do a set that wasn't 6,8,12,15 or 20 reps?) And out of nowhere failure found me... There was absolutely nothing in the legs and there is no safety stop on that particular machine, the sled was coming back at me and I've never been so scared.

I shouted for help like a little b!tch and a bloke came but it was too low with too much weight and wouldn't shift, a 2nd came still nothing, a 3rd came and they got it off me.

I felt prettt embarrassed but relieved to be alive. I immediately thanked and apologised to the blokes who helped for putting them in that position, they understood my need for massive quads though.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Recent lifts:

Deadlift: 230x10 & 240x6

Squat: 200x6

Inc Smith press - 3 plates a side for double figures - I'm probably most pleased with this as I've always struggled with pressing big weights


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> I had a near death experience on Monday;
> 
> Due to a few issues I've avoided heavy linear leg press for a few weeks and felt better Monday so thought I would give them a try.
> 
> ...


 Happens to the best of us sometimes mate. Shows your determination. Still lifting some very large weights very well.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Any pics of the legs to see how they're doing?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Any pics of the legs to see how they're doing?


 Will get some up soon


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Any pics of the legs to see how they're doing?


 Some days they look decent...

I'm really under-whelmed by these pics. I suppose there is always mens physique... xD


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Some days they look decent...
> 
> I'm really under-whelmed by these pics. I suppose there is always mens physique... xD
> 
> View attachment 124804


 Deffo getting there. They'll look better when shredded anyway. When are you starting with Will? He'll know a few tips and tricks.

Think probably go to lighter weights and more volume should bring them out, but I'm no expert. They're probably more like a lean strongman's legs atm


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Deffo getting there. They'll look better when shredded anyway. When are you starting with Will? He'll know a few tips and tricks.
> 
> Think probably go to lighter weights and more volume should bring them out, but I'm no expert. They're probably more like a lean strongman's legs atm


 They're a lot thicker from the side I'll try and get another pic. I just have to accept my height combined with my leg genetics (add to that an unsightly tear in my eight quad) will never equal amazing quads i will just need to get them shredded without flattening them out any more.

Tbh I've had serious second thoughts about working with anyone. Sure I will probably end up with a better result but I'm finding a large part of me wants to do it all myself...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> They're a lot thicker from the side I'll try and get another pic. I just have to accept my height combined with my leg genetics (add to that an unsightly tear in my eight quad) will never equal amazing quads i will just need to get them shredded without flattening them out any more.
> 
> Tbh I've had serious second thoughts about working with anyone. Sure I will probably end up with a better result but I'm finding a large part of me wants to do it all myself...


 Yea your height doesn't help. Better to be a small arse like me!

I can see where you're coming from about a coach. More of a learning experience doing it yourself. You know what gear to take, just maybe just miss out on a bit of knowledge.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea your height doesn't help. Better to be a small arse like me!
> 
> I can see where you're coming from about a coach. More of a learning experience doing it yourself. You know what gear to take, just maybe just miss out on a bit of knowledge.


 My opinion changes with the wind though mate so we'll see :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh. Have you got your feet in a v shape when taking the pics. Makes the quads look bigger


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Oh. Have you got your feet in a v shape when taking the pics. Makes the quads look bigger


 Yes!! I have a very small waist though so this may add to the illusion when there's no fat in the equation


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Recent lifts -

Dead - 240 X 7

Squat - 200 X 7

Incl Smith - 3 plates a side for double figures over 3 sets with 20s rest

Hammer strength chest pressed 4 plates a side for a decent amount of reps the other day too

I think the increase in strength is down to more frequent stretching and massage as well as good old fashioned hard work of course. The depressing thing about this all is that if it's getting anywhere near easy then you have to make it hard again!

Squats tonight and I want 200 X 8 and I will get it unless something disastrous happens.

Feeling mentally and physically checked out now but I will see this out, going away next Friday for a week so no training just relaxing  then weeks of getting back in to it and then the diet begins and ill be so relieved to be relieved of these love handles and see some shape again.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Carrying a bit of excess blubber myself. Cant wait to strip it off!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Went and trained last night quite late for me and also the most tired I've been in a long time so was thrilled to have got 200x8 on squats. Also 140x21.

Had a pre workout at 7pm and glad I did. Took 2 melatonin before bed just in case :lol:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Last weights sesh today before a good 10 days off on holiday.

Still getting stronger which is great. Plan is to hold onto or even build on this strength as prep starts.

Legs tonight, every session counts so will be giving nothing less than my best.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Last weights sesh today before a good 10 days off on holiday.
> 
> Still getting stronger which is great. Plan is to hold onto or even build on this strength as prep starts.
> 
> Legs tonight, every session counts so will be giving nothing less than my best.


 Yea, strength should increase even on prep as they'll be more drugs in ya. End of prep is light weights though


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Some days they look decent...
> 
> I'm really under-whelmed by these pics. I suppose there is always mens physique... xD
> 
> View attachment 124804


 nothing wrong with those at all mate.

Nice and thick, i would work on some close stance squats or hack squats to get a bit more of a sweep from the top but they are a good set of pins!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> nothing wrong with those at all mate.
> 
> Nice and thick, i would work on some close stance squats or hack squats to get a bit more of a sweep from the top but they are a good set of pins!


 Cheers mate :thumb

A 6'3" frame can prove hard to get a nice 'X' shape, the amount of work I've put through these legs you'd never guess!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> nothing wrong with those at all mate.
> 
> Nice and thick, i would work on some close stance squats or hack squats to get a bit more of a sweep from the top but they are a good set of pins!


 Half update and half #humblebrag I squatted 200x8 on Friday and hack squatted 230x8 today in case you needed proof 

Am I right in thinking your show is the weekend 16/17th July?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm back at it after a week off.

I stretched during the week and I feel better for it, less stiff after the time off lif ting.

I messed around on the weekend doing a push session then a pull session whatever I wanted and was very sore after the week off plus more volume than I'm used to - felt good!

Trained legs yesterday using a new plan I wrote, it is a mongrel of a plan using bits of DC, some mountaindog stuff and based on progressive overload. Should keep me busy for a while, legs went well and did some occlusion training which was great after such a long time. Veins in quads at 18st xD

Also deadlifted 240 X 8 before the break


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking good dude!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nicely done Sir! When you gonna get shredded?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Nicely done Sir! When you gonna get shredded?


 I'm 18 weeks out as of this Monday just gone so cleaning things up over the next 2 weeks then 16 weeks out (June 6th) diet and cardio go into full effect Watch this space


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Well I got bored and started prep early xD

I follow shelby starnes on fb and he's always putting up pics of his clients and some of the pics I saw of 8 weeks out gave me a kick up the arse as that's only 9 weeks away plus no-one I know has ever complained of being ready too early (apart from @BoomTime but that was an error on his part ha!)

Feeling great already and lifting well. All I've done so far is added another session of cardio in per week but the aim is to slowly come down, I don't want to let my body know where I intend on taking it just yet.

Was going to start a prep thread but not sure if much interest or worth the time etc - not being a 'like' whore but anyone who'd be interested like this post if you want to see a prep thread and I'll go off that

Cheers


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

And so it begins. .. :thumbup1:

Just add your prep log to this thread mate, probably easiest


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

in on this big lad :beer:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> And so it begins. .. :thumbup1:
> 
> Just add your prep log to this thread mate, probably easiest


 Good idea mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm 16 weeks out from the UKBFF West Mids on Monday and I'm using this as a log for all of my prep shenanigans.

Training - cardio 4 X 30 mins steady state incline walk on treadmill followed by 30 mins stretching

Weights 4 days a week- Legs, Chest/Delts, Back/Hams, Arms/Abs

Program cycles over 3 weeks and based on progressive overload

Macros - Training day - P - 330, F - 75, C - 430. Cals - 4000

Rest day - P - 290, F - 82, C - 335. Cals - 3500

Also I'll be lucky enough to get a sports massage every 1-2 weeks which is a godsend.

Will try and get some pics up later if there's no one else in the changing room :lol:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm doing this myself. I had an offer from @Goodfella and had also enquired with @Bad Alan. I'm sure I would do better with these guys experience but I thought about it for a long time and I really want to do this myself. Learning is half the fun and I've had a few successful diets in the past few years.

Training and diet requirements are going to be adjusted based on scale weight to start with and more so by mirror and feel as we go.

I'm not trying anything fancy just reduce carbs by 5%, reduce fats 5%, increase cardio 5%, repeat. Or something like that.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

This weekend was a good one.

Deadlifted 250x4 on Friday and it felt easier than I expected. I had spoken to @Goodfella before that session and hearing about his progress lit a fire under my arse. Seriously mate get a log going, it's inspiring!

Did cardio sat and arms and abs on sun. Went out for a bbq with some friends and a few drinks as it's the last time I can do that for a while. All of a sudden now I'm getting the urge to go out drinking with mates being the summer and all and that never happens, typical!

Legs tonight.

Keeping cals the same for now. I dropped weight very fast last week, went from 17.9 to 17.2 in a few days. Back to 17.4 now.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> This weekend was a good one.
> 
> Deadlifted 250x4 on Friday and it felt easier than I expected. I had spoken to @Goodfella before that session and hearing about his progress lit a fire under my arse. Seriously mate get a log going, it's inspiring!
> 
> ...


 Good lifting mate. You'd had come 5th in the Strongman comp I watched yesterday with that!

Yea Good fella is packing on the size. You thinking of doing similar after prep?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Good lifting mate. You'd had come 5th in the Strongman comp I watched yesterday with that!
> 
> Yea Good fella is packing on the size. You thinking of doing similar after prep?


 Nice! I'll take 5th :lol:

I don't think so mate. I've been at my personal limit recently with food and supps and I've no motivation to take it further. Sounds like a crap attitude but thats how it is!

I'll keep pushing it as far as I feel comfortable with and now I'm focusing on pre-hab stuff like stretching and massage, strength seems to be climbing steadily without too many issues.

It's not in me to train half arsed though, it's all or nothing so we'll see


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Legs last night went well, looked like this;

Leg ext - DC Set - rest pause same weight, 3 sets, 10s rest.

Squat - 180x10 - felt comfortable

Hack squat widow maker - 140x20 - stopped at 12 briefly then at 16. Form was bang on, nice and deep, last rep was very close to buckling.

Leg curl - 3 sets of 20

Sissy squat - another DC set, 3 sets rest pause etc. These are brutal and brilliant.

Seated calves - DC style. The pad was starving the quads of O2 which led to an unexpected pump/quad fatigue!

Stretched after.

Dropping cals a bit tomorrow. Taking a bit of rice out and swapping beef for chicken on rest days.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck with prep, will be following :thumbup1:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chest and delts last night.

Managed the 60's for 8 on incline db press which was encouraging.

I've been doing a rotator cuff/shoulder mobilisation warm up before pressing and it has helped loads. I had almost no pain during the session.

All of today's meals were prepared with a calorie drop but today I woke up lighter than expected so I'll keep rest day cals as adjusted but l'll leave training day cals the same as they were.

Training day - 4000

Rest day - 3100

I quite like the idea of a large gap between the days and I've done alright with this in the past.

Feeling hungry but strong, long may it continue :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Chest and delts last night.
> 
> Managed the 60's for 8 on incline db press which was encouraging.
> 
> ...


 That's about the same cals I'm on now "bulking" can eat more but just goes on waist


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> That's about the same cals I'm on now "bulking" can eat more but just goes on waist


 My off season plan was to eat in a way that my metabolism can tick over on more cals in the long run so I don't have to diet on silly low cals and it seems to have worked... For now anyway...

You sticking with clean foods or enjoying a bit of dirty?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> My off season plan was to eat in a way that my metabolism can tick over on more cals in the long run so I don't have to diet on silly low cals and it seems to have worked... For now anyway...
> 
> You sticking with clean foods or enjoying a bit of dirty?


 Pretty clean whilst I'm at home but at work I can be 4-5 hours without a microwave so its a but iifym. Never get swayed by pizza , beer maybe but not pizza


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just got back from a good back/hams/calves session.

Plate loaded row - DC Set 3 sets with a total of 20-30 reps, alternating arms

Cable Lat pull down - DC set 3 sets with a total of 11-15 reps

Deadlift - 250 X 5 *** so happy with this, last week was my first go at 250 and I got 4 and that was first exercise so to come in, first week of dieting and get that 3rd exercise I was over the moon. I think I'm benefitting currently from that first bit of a diet where you lose a few lbs the first week but strength stays ok so relatively I'm lifting less weight in total.

Lying ham curl

Back ext with ham focus

Standing calves DC Style

Gym was a sweat box, loved it


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice DL's Dave, that's you CNS done with for a couple of weeks eh? :whistling:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Nice DL's Dave, that's you CNS done with for a couple of weeks eh? :whistling:


 Yes, light rack pulls for me for a few weeks I reckon :lol:

I've actually deadlifted no lower than 240 X 4 for about the last 8 weeks every week and never felt better :thumb


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll be following this mate, I was 16 weeks out on Monday.

I've got Will doing my prep as I just second guess myself lol

Has goodfella got a log on t muscle? Followed his last log for his first comp, he did great.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> I'll be following this mate, I was 16 weeks out on Monday.
> 
> I've got Will doing my prep as I just second guess myself lol
> 
> Has goodfella got a log on t muscle? Followed his last log for his first comp, he did great.


 It was a hard decision not going with Will but I love he figuring out involved in it all, that may wear off after a while though xD

Which show you doing? Have you got a log?

I'm not sure, I know he did at one stage but I stopped going on there.

Yeah he did, he was telling me about some of his recent lifts and current body weight. I would love to see some pics because the sum of those numbers = beast in my estimation.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> It was a hard decision not going with Will but I love he figuring out involved in it all, that may wear off after a while though xD
> 
> Which show you doing? Have you got a log?
> 
> ...


 Ed is looking fu**ing massive! Saw a recent picture on his insta of a rear double bicep shot...sitting around 270lb I think, he's def gonna bring massive changes to when he next competes!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Ed is looking fu**ing massive! Saw a recent picture on his insta of a rear double bicep shot...sitting around 270lb I think, he's def gonna bring massive changes to when he next competes!


 Yea I agree, he's looking mint. He said he's gonna still adding size till prep next year so that's February ?? Must have to do a bit of cardio to keep the excess off methinks.

You've got him on your insta @Dieseldave


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea I agree, he's looking mint. He said he's gonna still adding size till prep next year so that's February ?? Must have to do a bit of cardio to keep the excess off methinks.
> 
> You've got him on your insta @Dieseldave


 Just seen it. Not too shabby for 270lbs!!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Just seen it. Not too shabby for 270lbs!!


 Stick a pick up of him I'm not on Instagram!!!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> Stick a pick up of him I'm not on Instagram!!!!


 Witness the thickness!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Witness the thickness!
> 
> View attachment 128356


 Awesome!! Can't believe it's same bloke lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I shaved my chest and stomach for the first time this year last night...

Woke up with 5% less body fat :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> I shaved my chest and stomach for the first time this year last night...
> 
> Woke up with 5% less body fat :lol:


 Lol that's why I do it


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Just noticed that your show is the last before the Brits mate. You may have some stiff competition....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> I shaved my chest and stomach for the first time this year last night...
> 
> Woke up with 5% less body fat :lol:


 So that's how you do it!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Just noticed that your show is the last before the Brits mate. You may have some stiff competition....


 Yeah but can't do anything about who shows up on the day mate.

I'll just bring my best and let them do the same.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Just noticed that your show is the last before the Brits mate. You may have some stiff competition....


 I'm also hoping they have a load of invites left being so close


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I seem to be dropping weight really quickly, too quickly.

I've been invited to a bbq tonight and I'm going. I'll be sensible but not too sensible


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Yeah but can't do anything about who shows up on the day mate.
> 
> I'll just bring my best and let them do the same.


 Aye. A few will target this show as they'll only have to keep condition for another 4 weeks for the Brits. Rather than re-prep


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> I'm also hoping they have a load of invites left being so close


 If you get top three you'll have a great chance mate.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> If you get top three you'll have a great chance mate.


 Even in first-timers/beginners?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Even in first-timers/beginners?


 Usually if they're to a high standard. The scoring all over the place sometimes though


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> If you get top three you'll have a great chance mate.


 I placed 2nd in first timers and got an invite,normally it's only 1st place, but as @sxbarnes says if the standard is high enough then top 3 have a chance at all getting invites. Even 1st place may be denied a finals invite if the standard isn't up to scratch


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Legs last night and it was the first really tough session I've had in a while but I got what I set out to achieve. Asked the resident psychopath to spot me on hack squats and he didn't dissapoint, one quote I remember from the set, shouted at the top of his voice; "STOP fu**ing BREATHING!!!" Lol

I've been struggling with a bad ankle (peroneal tendinitis) so was conscious of that and managed to strain an adductor but it doesn't look too serious.

Was well pleased with the session esp after this weekend with lack of sleep and a strange episode on Friday, less said the better.

Weight has been dropping steadily and my body is reacting as planned which is always good. Next calorie drop will likely be tomorrow, minus 30g carbs from pre workout meal.

Will try to get some pics tonight, I'm encouraged by the changes already


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Well I feel a lot leaner than I look!

14.5 weeks


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

In good nick to get shredded and peeled


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Pressing strength took a dive today 

I'm mega tired so I guess I'll put it down to that


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

It's coming off and I feel at a good steady rate.

13.5 weeks


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Must get some leg pics up


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Must get some leg pics up


 Looking good mate!

how is appetite and energy levels?

Strength holding?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> Looking good mate!
> 
> how is appetite and energy levels?
> 
> Strength holding?


 Cheers :thumb

Appetite - ravenous

Energy levels good until today but that's just lack of sleep catching up with me.

Strength is good. I've equalled pbs this week on squats and deadlift with improved form.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> It's coming off and I feel at a good steady rate.
> 
> 13.5 weeks
> 
> View attachment 129185


 Getting there... What are you running atm...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

10.5 weeks


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I need to work on posing. If it was just side chest and rear lat spread I'd be fine


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> I need to work on posing. If it was just side chest and rear lat spread I'd be fine
> 
> View attachment 132976


 Don't think the pics so how lean you are mate. A bit of tan will work... Good work. Back pic is excellent


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Don't think the pics so how lean you are mate. A bit of tan will work... Good work. Back pic is excellent


 It's always humbling looking at pics instead of the mirror. Still lots to lose!

Cheers bud. I'm lucky with my waist adding to the illusion as I get leaner


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Legs

Incl the f'd up rec fem on the right leg. It should be interesting to see what that actually looks like as I get leaner. I've a feeling it'll just be an unidentifiable mass of scar tissue and not very clear conditioning...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

The past 3 weeks have been a nightmare with relationship issues and have been really very tough.

Today I got such a big lift that I desperately needed; the diet has started to kick my arse with all the other stress making things hard.

I asked Mike to have a look at me as I've been second guessing myself and thought about dropping out of prep. He said you look great for 7 weeks out... nice to know since I'm actually 9 weeks out! He told me to go and enjoy some food this weekend so by God I think I will


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> The past 3 weeks have been a nightmare with relationship issues and have been really very tough.
> 
> Today I got such a big lift that I desperately needed; the diet has started to kick my arse with all the other stress making things hard.
> 
> I asked Mike to have a look at me as I've been second guessing myself and thought about dropping out of prep. He said you look great for 7 weeks out... nice to know since I'm actually 9 weeks out! He told me to go and enjoy some food this weekend so by God I think I will


 Always good to get a second opinion mate. The mind plays havoc during prep...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Always good to get a second opinion mate. The mind plays havoc during prep...


 Well I'm starting to wonder if it's prep or just my life mate tbh. Things are all falling to s**t around me at the moment


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Well I'm starting to wonder if it's prep or just my life mate tbh. Things are all falling to s**t around me at the moment


 Mate u look amazing for 9 weeks out!!!!!!

Keep pushing on bud and take a breath now and again to give those around us the benefit of the doubt as its a selfish sport this bb lark (unless it's them being the cnuts, if so fcuk em off)

best of luck mate and keep going you are gonna do awesome


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> Mate u look amazing for 9 weeks out!!!!!!
> 
> Keep pushing on bud and take a breath now and again to give those around us the benefit of the doubt as its a selfish sport this bb lark (unless it's them being the cnuts, if so fcuk em off)
> 
> best of luck mate and keep going you are gonna do awesome


 Thanks mate that's such an encouragement 

Well I went to see Mike on Friday and he had a proper look at me, gave me the thumbs up and a few words of wisdom.

Also looked into my diet and said to go nuts at a bbq on the weekend as I told him the plan was to eat nothing there and stick to the plan. His advice was to eat 'multiple burgers' so I did just that; I forgot what dieting does to your appetite when you switch out of hungry mode and into fat bastard mode! I started eating and literally couldn't stop!! In the end I got full to the point it hurt so that was me done.

I look and feel tighter already and it was a mental break. I can see why hiring a coach would have been a good idea now. But still glad I'm doing this (mostly) on my own.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Thanks mate that's such an encouragement
> 
> Well I went to see Mike on Friday and he had a proper look at me, gave me the thumbs up and a few words of wisdom.
> 
> ...


 Good man, mmmmm bbq


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Pic update from last week.

7 weeks difference between the two. I'm happy and don't feel like I've lost too much/any lbm with the fat.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Coming in nice now mate. Lost a bit of water too methinks. Keep on at it. At one point you should start seeing daily changes


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Ab check


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I had a bit of a cheat meal this weekend. All planned in as by Friday I was flat and depleted and running on fumes.

Woke up about 3am Saturday morning with a ridiculous craving for a fruit salad! Maybe my body was telling me it needed it as I never really go for that. So I got up early and went out and bought a load of delicious fruit and some skyr high protein yoghurt and made a massive fruit salad. Went out to the harvester for steak and chips followed by 2 slices of m&s chocolate brownie thing and a big bowl of fruit salad. Woke up Sunday same weight as Saturday so decided to have a bit of Domino's that night. Woke up same weight again on Mon admittedly looking a bit smoother but feeling better for it. Woke up today 2lbs lighter and a bit tighter so it's all good.

Also I took my blood pressure last night for the first time since starting prep; 117/70!! I'll take that since it's usually no lower than 140/80. High BP was definitely down to carrying too much weight then...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone got any recommendations on where to buy posing trunks?

@Chelsea @BoomTime @Goodfella @sxbarnes @LeviathanBodyBuilding


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Not me mate!  apart from some skimpy washing lines...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I feel half dead today.

Prep is kicking in and it is sh1t.

Woke up yesterday with a sore throat and runny nose, dosed up on cold and flu tabs and caffeine all day in preparation for legs. Also had a tescos own red bull, I don't want to know what is in that but there's no sugar or call and it works for now.

Trained legs and did really well esp for how I feel. Squatted 180x8 and then 140x20 (!) Hack squatted 4 plates a side for 20 albeit rest paused after about 12. Then some leg ext and ham curls with seated calves to finish.

Spent the evening at my Bro in laws birthday sat out in a cold garden watching everyone eat delicious bbq food  was amazing how cold I was as im usually a furnace.

Got home gagging for my final meal, had it and straight to bed. My stomach woke me up every few hours to remind me I was starving also getting hot and cold flushes probably the sore throat etc plus my body's wtf reaction to such a demanding leg day on such low call.

Woke up feeling quite a bit better today just so bloody weak and hungry. Legs are numb you can forget doms!

At least feeling like this is reassuring me that things are happening.

Already planned my cheat for the weekend; (home-made) chicken wrapped in parma ham stuffed with cheese, sweet potato wedges, onion rings and garlic bread. Not going to over do it though...

The weight is still coming off at the expected rate but I def feel a bit more watery... I'm leaner but not as crystal clear as it was becoming. Possibly holding some water, I change esters on Mon so maybe that will help.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> I feel half dead today.
> 
> Prep is kicking in and it is sh1t.
> 
> ...


 At least you know its happening mate. Just stick with it bud!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Anyone got any recommendations on where to buy posing trunks?
> 
> @Chelsea @BoomTime @Goodfella @sxbarnes @LeviathanBodyBuilding


 http://www.harlequinbikinis.com/


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> http://www.harlequinbikinis.com/


 £30 per pair?! FML


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> I feel half dead today.
> 
> Prep is kicking in and it is sh1t.
> 
> ...


 You will hold more water subq when less carbs in are you mate as nothing is pulling it in, also your body is under a lot of stress and cortisol levels will be all over the place, just trust the process mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> You will hold more water subq when less carbs in are you mate as nothing is pulling it in, also your body is under a lot of stress and cortisol levels will be all over the place, just trust the process mate


 Cheers for the advice mate this stuff can really mess with your head!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> http://www.harlequinbikinis.com/


 This gets my vote too!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Today is strange... I feel great, not starving hungry, have a decent amount of energy and just feel good...

It's a bit of a weird feeling, feels like I shouldn't be feeling like this and I'm tempted to make changes to cals or cardio but weight is coming down steadily and I'm looking better than the previous day in most cases...

Prep can mess with your head for sure!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Well the spreadsheet has been updated! I've made some subtle changes to the diet and will bring them into effect when I'm 100% sure it's needed.

Big changes coming from this weekend....

7 weeks out on sunday


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Condition yesterday at 7 weeks out

Feels like I'm cruising in just right at the moment


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Unfortunately I had to have this cheat meal last night...

Coaches orders...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Unfortunately I had to have this cheat meal last night...
> 
> Coaches orders...
> 
> View attachment 134051


 'Unfortunately'


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

.... And I know who your coach is!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Condition yesterday at 7 weeks out
> 
> Feels like I'm cruising in just right at the moment
> 
> View attachment 134050


 Looking great mate! You look well closer than 7 weeks out!

will this be first comp?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> Looking great mate! You look well closer than 7 weeks out!
> 
> will this be first comp?


 Cheers mate! Been told that a couple of times but I'm not convinced :b I want see through skin! And if I'm ready at 2 weeks out then carbs can begin to rise, cardio will decrease and hopefully I can come in shredded AND full 

Yes first comp


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> 'Unfortunately'


 Haha

And I thought I'd overdone it afterwards and was regretting it.

Woke up next morning full and dry, no spill over whatsoever. Probably could have got away with a bit more!

Mad how the body works


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Had a great leg session last night.

Despite being refuelled from the monstrous cheat the night before, I felt lethargic most of the day but perked up after a sainsburys own red bull and trained hard.

Performance was better than last week. Partly because motivation has picked up a bit since getting closer to the goal but mainly due to Mike being there and shouting at me 

Leg ext and ham curl warm up

Squats - 180x9

Hack squat - 180 X 7reps - 10s rest - 5reps - 10s rest - I think 5 reps - whatever I got it was failure and everything I had in me

Leg ext - another DC rest pause set as above. Big squeeze hard contraction constant tension

Sissy Squat - 1 set to failure. Started with about 50kg of chains and went to failure, chains off to failure again.

Was spent but feeling good about the session.

Had a massage after and feeling the benefits this morning for sure. Legs are less lifeless than last week. Was starving all night, hard to get my head around having to go hungry esp after a session like that


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers mate! Been told that a couple of times but I'm not convinced :b I want see through skin! And if I'm ready at 2 weeks out then carbs can begin to rise, cardio will decrease and hopefully I can come in shredded AND full
> 
> Yes first comp


 Its there for the taking... You can smash this mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Yesterday was miserable, or rather I was miserable.

Just lacked energy all day, breathing felt like effort! I've noticed it's always the day after legs.

Looking forward to the weekend, it's what keeps me going at the moment, going to have a cheat meal Sunday but also going to experiment a bit and have a high carb day on sat (rest day) followed by a high carb day plus cheat meal on sun. Carbs will be normal sources but 100g on top of usual training day calories.

Reason for this is weight is still dropping pretty rapidly esp considering how much I've already lost and with only very minor changes made to diet in the past 4-5 weeks! The plan is obviously to look fuller without spilling over and I can begin to get an idea of what to do for carb up in the final week. And if I feel better then that will be a bonus!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Also I've booked the spray tan with pro-glow.

Just trunks to get now but waiting a few more weeks to see what size waist I'll be. My 34" waist work shorts are hanging off me so could even end up a 30-32 size?!! (I'm 6'3")


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Yesterday was miserable, or rather I was miserable.
> 
> Just lacked energy all day, breathing felt like effort! I've noticed it's always the day after legs.
> 
> ...


 Excellent idea. The amount of people who don't test this out amazes me!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Excellent idea. The amount of people who don't test this out amazes me!


 Indeed, I want to get practising now as the way my body utilised all the crap I put in it last week was quite shocking tbh. I want to find my limit before spilling over and then come just short of it on show day.

2, 3 and possibly 4 weeks out I want to do a small depletion and load and practice everything to try and peak just at the right time. No last minute magic tricks and probably won't even mess with water and sodium that much tbh.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Indeed, I want to get practising now as the way my body utilised all the crap I put in it last week was quite shocking tbh. I want to find my limit before spilling over and then come just short of it on show day.
> 
> 2, 3 and possibly 4 weeks out I want to do a small depletion and load and practice everything to try and peak just at the right time. No last minute magic tricks and probably won't even mess with water and sodium that much tbh.


 Sounds spot on mate!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Had a great chest and shoulders session tonight.

I had some K tape on my left shoulder due to a rotator cuff niggle. Warmed it up properly with some light db rotation and lateral raises.

DB chest press incline - 55's X 10 (last 2 spotted failed on 10th rep) short rest then got another 6! Big improvement on last week.

Incline Smith - 2.5 plates per side X 6,4,2 all with 10-15s rest between.

Hammer strength press - 3 pps - 6, drop to 2 pps X 6, drop to 1 pps X 12

Pec deck - quite heavy for 3 sets shirt rest periods no more than 10 reps felt good, nice hard squeeze with good posture.

Rear delt pec deck

Lateral raise machine - I love this

Smith upright row

Did some heavy standing calf raises to finish.

Big strength increase from last week. Happy boy 

Felt ok today, not ravenous and miserable like yesterday. Still devouring my meals when they finally arrive though.

Took some pics earlier too; disclaimer - I'm flat and at a prep low in body weight with not the best light. Best way to take them tbh


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Had a great chest and shoulders session tonight.
> 
> I had some K tape on my left shoulder due to a rotator cuff niggle. Warmed it up properly with some light db rotation and lateral raises.
> 
> ...


 Excellent mate. Pics look cool too. Defintion coming on. Daily changes from now too...

How do you find the kinesiology tape... Had it on my knee last year.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Excellent mate. Pics look cool too. Defintion coming on. Daily changes from now too...
> 
> How do you find the kinesiology tape... Had it on my knee last year.


 It's good I like it. Everything just feels a lot safer and more secure.

I had it on my ankle a while ago and it helped get rid of peroneal tendinitis I had been suffering with for a couple of months so yeah I rate it highly mate.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking great dude!!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm noticing a pattern, om Fridays I feel ok, less lethargy, less hunger, better mood. Maybe metabolism slowing down... maybe the prospect of the weekend around the corner... I don't know.

Anyway I got to the gym and felt burned out! Struggled through, took longer on rest periods but got the job done and lifted some decent weights in the end. Deadlift improved by another rep! That's 2 weeks in a row now. And was pure determination to get the last and the first! reps up.

Trying something different this weekend. Tomorrow is a complete rest day and I'll be not only having training day amount of carbs but also adding a further 100g carbs to it and seeing what happens. All good from oats, rice and banana.

Having a planned cheat meal on sun but depending on the carb up tomorrow I will also add more carbs throughout the day then in the same way.

I feel flat and depleted as usual come the end of the week but still got some fat to lose so I don't want to get silly.

Should be interesting how my body responds.

I want to start getting an idea now as to how many days and how much I need to carb up pre contest.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

great physique... how small is your waist though


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

herc said:


> great physique... how small is your waist though


 Cheers bud. May be the one perk of being tall!

So yesterday was the day I'd been looking forward to and it didn't disappoint;

Overall I had nearly double the carbs I would have usually had on a rest day and did no cardio. All of them were from extra oats, rice and banana and man it felt good to eat!

By the end of the night i thought I'd probably overdone it tbh but not too fussed as I've still got 6 weeks to get it right... then I woke up this morning to find I was only 1lb heavier! And I just account for that in the extra weight of food that I ingested. I was expecting at least 3lbs due to food, water, glycogen being refilled etc. 1 extra lb blew my mind as I thought I could predict my body better than that!

Today's diet will be back to normal with a cheat meal to finish, possibly the last one for a while now.

I still feel absolutely wiped and I'm not sure how this carb up has affected me visually. I'll get some pics later or tomorrow and compare.

Of course there'll be pics of the foodporn later as well


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just trying to figure out why I'm so wiped constantly lately and maybe it's because fats are so low.

I've found this way of dieting lends itself to performance and also better body composition but maybe it's not so good mentally when it gets really low.

I should be able to figure it out tonight and tomorrow as the cheat meal I'm having has a lot of fats.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'll start from the start.

Saturday I added an extra 100g carbs on top of an already high carb day. Carbs were made up from same sources as usual but larger quantity per meal.

I felt great for it but still hungry which is good. Woke up Sunday not really sure how I looked. Still felt a bit flat, not very vascular and holding some water.

In hindsight I see my body was still in the process of replenishing glycogen and by using mostly complex Carbs to do this I was prolonging the process so next time this won't happen.

Here are some pics from Sunday morning after first day carb up:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

So on Sunday I wasn't too sure what to do...

I trained arms and abs, no cardio, and had a low carb day to lessen the damage that the following cheat meal had the potential to cause:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

This was followed by a big bowl of strawberry cheesecake ice cream and warm triple choc cookies. It was the best thing I've ever tasted.

Went to bed feeling sick and a bit like I'd done some damage that I'd have to scrape back from this week.

Woke up, checked the mirror and declared to the mrs: 'I look great!' I have a very patient Mrs and I couldn't ask for more. I wouldn't be able to put up with me.

But she agreed. I was drier, fuller and more vascular.

So things I will take from this weekend going forward:

Next refeed will be at least 2 days and will consist of more carbs made up from simple, more easily digestable sources along with some fats as well. Currently thinking an extra 200g carbs and 50g fats over both days.

I always see people saying refeeds or skip loading should be done with just carbs but my experience tells me otherwise so I'll try it and see what happens


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Had a great chest and shoulders session tonight.
> 
> I had some K tape on my left shoulder due to a rotator cuff niggle. Warmed it up properly with some light db rotation and lateral raises.
> 
> ...


 You've blown up like a good in mate. Back looks huge.

I did skip loading last year. Pro/fats 6 days. Up to 800g carbs skipload day. It deffo blew me up, but looking back I was very small and lean during the week. Probably use it for recomp more than anything else.

Anyway . you're killing this mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Legs last night

Was a good session and I left the gym knowing that I literally had nothing left to give. I did everything with as much effort and intensity as I had in me which sounds a bit cliché but it's a nice feeling.

Leg ext and leg curl warm up.

Squat - 180 X 8 - failed on 9th literally, good thing the safety bars were there

Hack squat - 4.5 pps X 7,4,4 rest pause style. Had Mike shouting at me which makes such a huge difference in motivation it was great.

Sissy squat - 1 drop set - 10 reps with thick band and 20kg plate - straight to 10 reps just band - straight to 10 reps with just bodyweight.

Leg ext - 3 heavy sets to failure with as big and hard a squeeze as I could manage.

Standing calves - 1 set to failure


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm having a strange day.

I've felt fine, not hungry, had quite a bit of energy. It's messing with my head even more than when I feel cap!

Had the heater on under my desk at work earlier which is very unlike me, 2 hrs later I've got my boots and socks off as feet are overheating, veins out everywhere.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Prep essentials


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> I'm having a strange day.
> 
> I've felt fine, not hungry, had quite a bit of energy. It's messing with my head even more than when I feel cap!
> 
> Had the heater on under my desk at work earlier which is very unlike me, 2 hrs later I've got my boots and socks off as feet are overheating, veins out everywhere.


 Good. Veins pics daily please. 

Coming into place mate. How tall are ya? Cos looking super lean


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Good. Veins pics daily please.
> 
> Coming into place mate. How tall are ya? Cos looking super lean


 Haha I'll get some up. Starting to look a bit freaky now by my standards.

I'm 6'3" bud


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Good. Veins pics daily please.
> 
> Coming into place mate. How tall are ya? Cos looking super lean


 Kind of ****-erotic but ab veins before bed


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Kind of ****-erotic but ab veins before bed
> 
> View attachment 134438


 Looking great mate!

do you shave your chest and what's gonna be your tan/shave protocol for the day?

you got your routine sorted yet?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> Looking great mate!
> 
> do you shave your chest and what's gonna be your tan/shave protocol for the day?
> 
> you got your routine sorted yet?


 Yeah clippered and wet shaved the other day after an unfortunate veet experience...

Tan is being done by proglow on the day at the venue. Shave 48hrs before that and need to moisturise and exfoliate in the week before that. They sent some instructions so I'll just follow them.

No not got routine sorted yet. Been practising the mandatory poses and quite confident with them though. I've just found what song I want to use so going to get that burned on a cd cropped so starting from where i need it to and then practice with that


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Kind of ****-erotic but ab veins before bed
> 
> View attachment 134438


 Looking great mate!

do you shave your chest and what's gonna be your tan/shave protocol for the day?

you got your routine sorted yet?

Awesome mate you are gonna smash it!

not long now!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just got back from chest delts and calves and it was great! Strange though as I felt mega crappy all morning after cardiovascular then once I started lifting I felt great and still do!...

Inc db press - 55's X 10 rp 7 - 1 more than last week

Flat Smith - 55 each side X 7,4,3 in a rest pause fashion. Again an improvement on last week.

Chest press machine - stack (no 20) X 4 drop to 15 x 4 drop to 10 X 6 drop to 5 X 10 all with very hard contraction and constant tension

2 sets on pec deck with little rest

Rear delt pec deck

Lat raise machine

Sh press plate loaded - 55 each side X 5, 2.5, 1.5 - probably too heavy but it felt good

Seated calves - 80 X 8,6,4 again in a rest pause style: if it ain't broke...

and now I feel much better 

Keep toying with the idea if a refeed on sun... I will ultimately see how flat I am but I imagine some kind of car up will happen as legs on Monday and they're my main focus for holding onto size. That's one place i can't afford to lose any.

I bought a load of cleaner carb options earlier inspired by @Chelsea among others. This includes crumpets, jam, little pancake things and rice cakes. All low fat high carb l. I'll start off adding 200g carbs with those and see where that lands me. Was also thinking of including a small amount of surplus fats in the form of peanut butter as this seems to work well with me based off the past few weeks refeed's and cheats where fat has been involved. AnyOne got any opinions on the fats? Bad idea? @Chelsea @BoomTime


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Just got back from chest delts and calves and it was great! Strange though as I felt mega crappy all morning after cardiovascular then once I started lifting I felt great and still do!...
> 
> Inc db press - 55's X 10 rp 7 - 1 more than last week
> 
> ...


 When is your show mate? If you're carbing up then make sure you choose thing you know you get on well with, mine was white rice, English muffins and crumpets i think. Try to avoid just going for sugar.

Fats is always good to increase too as there are fat stores inside the muscle that can be built up much like glycogen but to a much lesser degree so just go easy with them as they are very calorie dense.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking big Dave. I've got to agree with you though that is a very **** erotic angle to take a picture from. :lol: Reserve that kind of pic for the Mrs in future.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> When is your show mate? If you're carbing up then make sure you choose thing you know you get on well with, mine was white rice, English muffins and crumpets i think. Try to avoid just going for sugar.
> 
> Fats is always good to increase too as there are fat stores inside the muscle that can be built up much like glycogen but to a much lesser degree so just go easy with them as they are very calorie dense.


 5.5 weeks til the show mate

I had a proper carb up last Saturday just using the usual carbs for me; oats, white rice and banana and iv felt like it took too long to digest and made me bloated and didn't do a good job of clearing subq water, at least not until a day or 2 after.

Cheers for the advice, I was unsure about the fats but I seem to do alright with them and certainly feel better with some in me.

I'm thinking of having a small refeed on sun, then at 4 weeks out, or maybe 3 weeks out depending on condition, try a mock carb up over 2 days and see what I look like on the 3rd morning. This Sunday should be a good indication of my tolerance to the crumpets jam pb and rice cakes. I'll only use a small amount of jam. Sound like a good idea?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> 5.5 weeks til the show mate
> 
> I had a proper carb up last Saturday just using the usual carbs for me; oats, white rice and banana and iv felt like it took too long to digest and made me bloated and didn't do a good job of clearing subq water, at least not until a day or 2 after.
> 
> ...


 Ahh ok you still have plenty of time. Sorry im sure you've repeated this throughout but, what show you doing, what class and how are you looking?

With the upcoming carb up, assess how you look after the first day, lower protein slightly and up your carbs and see how you get on. Also weight yourself before the carb up, the night once you have carbed up and the morning after to see the fluctuations.

Dont overdo it on the peanut butter and fats as really this is a carb up day.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Ahh ok you still have plenty of time. Sorry im sure you've repeated this throughout but, what show you doing, what class and how are you looking?
> 
> With the upcoming carb up, assess how you look after the first day, lower protein slightly and up your carbs and see how you get on. Also weight yourself before the carb up, the night once you have carbed up and the morning after to see the fluctuations.
> 
> Dont overdo it on the peanut butter and fats as really this is a carb up day.


 It's the west midlands championships, beginners bb, pics on the previous page I'm looking just about on target imo, had Mike Sheridan take a look at me a few weeks ago and tell me I was ahead 

Ah yes hadn't thought to lower protein, I'll drop the shakes for then.

I'm strict with taking weight and can predict what I'll weigh pretty well depending on food intake and general feel so will continue to do this.

I'll keep the fats moderate to low then. Currently a low day is 25g fats and 200g carbs. Was aiming for a total of 400g carbs and 75g fats on the refeed. Would those fats be too high in your opinion?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

How much would you reduce protein by as a starting base @Chelsea? 25% less...?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Yesterday was crap. Energy levels were in the gutter and to top it off had a shite nights sleep.

So the feedback I've just had has given me such a big lift especially after really struggling lately.

I got to the gym and asked Mike to take a look at me. His verdict was for 5 weeks out I'm ahead and to ease off a bit, have a refeed or two in the next week and don't increase cardio/decrease cals as I was planning to. I needed another pair of eyes to see that I was beyond flat and what I thought was fat is mostly subq water. So I'm going to go ahead with the planned refeed on Sunday, not cheat meal but a proper refeed consisting of easily digestible simple carbs and some fats. I'm starting off at rest day cals plus 200g carbs and 50g fats and will see what I look like the next day. Mike has advised I do this or some variation of it twice a week, on the days before legs and back and I should cruise into show ready condition instead of doing anything drastic and coming in stringy and depleted. The thought of more cardio or less food right now was breaking me so I'm very happy right now.

Anyway I trained back, hams and calves and it was a great session. Felt very strong and motivated, deadlifted one more rep than last week and left nothing in the tank. Still training sensibly; work as hard as I can on working sets and then get out, not being tempted by extra unnecessary volume.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds like it's all under control now mate. You doing Beginners then? With your size you should clean up


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Kind of ****-erotic but ab veins before bed
> 
> View attachment 134438


 Haha. Wasn't expecting that! Shows your well lean though!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Yesterday was crap. Energy levels were in the gutter and to top it off had a shite nights sleep.
> 
> So the feedback I've just had has given me such a big lift especially after really struggling lately.
> 
> ...


 That must make you feel so good mate, extra motivation to keep cracking on. Your in a good place being ahead 5 weeks out. Enjoy the extra carbs bud you've earned them :thumbup1:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Kind of ****-erotic but ab veins before bed
> 
> View attachment 134438


 So this is the view your bog gets when u go for a whizz!!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Sounds like it's all under control now mate. You doing Beginners then? With your size you should clean up


 Apparently mate yeah, crazy how the mind plays tricks. Maybe I've been spending too much time in @BoomTime's log :lol:

Yeah doing beginners, who knows mate, anyone can turn up. As cliche as it sounds, as long as I know I did everything I could and left nothing then I'll be happy


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> That must make you feel so good mate, extra motivation to keep cracking on. Your in a good place being ahead 5 weeks out. Enjoy the extra carbs bud you've earned them :thumbup1:


 Yeah it was what I needed to hear I'm not gonna lie!!

I will, first time all prep actually counting macros on a refeed as well and not just stuffing my face with as much carbs and fats as I can so it will be interesting. I'll leave the crap til after the show now.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Apparently mate yeah, crazy how the mind plays tricks. Maybe I've been spending too much time in @BoomTime's log :lol:
> 
> Yeah doing beginners, who knows mate, anyone can turn up. As cliche as it sounds, as long as I know I did everything I could and left nothing then I'll be happy


 You are looking better than you think mate. I think you look better than me to be honest lol.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> You are looking better than you think mate. I think you look better than me to be honest lol.


 Well that's modest and borderline straight up lieing mate xD

As I said before I'm just happy you're not competing at the same comp! 

Yours is midlands isn't it? What date is it?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Apparently mate yeah, crazy how the mind plays tricks. Maybe I've been spending too much time in @BoomTime's log :lol:
> 
> Yeah doing beginners, who knows mate, anyone can turn up. As cliche as it sounds, as long as I know I did everything I could and left nothing then I'll be happy


 Also means you'll be on first. I won't have to sit through endless physique stuff


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Also means you'll be on first. I won't have to sit through endless physique stuff


 You going then bud?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> You going then bud?


 Yea mate. Won't take long to get over there...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Wicked mate! I'll see you there :thumb


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Well that's modest and borderline straight up lieing mate xD
> 
> As I said before I'm just happy you're not competing at the same comp!
> 
> Yours is midlands isn't it? What date is it?


 I am matey. 11th of September


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> I am matey. 11th of September


 I'll try and get up there


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I decided to get creative with breakfast this morning as the diet needed some flavour and creativity injected into it and I had the idea to do some pancakes. Didn't have a recipe just winged it and they came out so nice!!

For anyone who's interested, the recipe is:

50g blended oats

2 whole eggs

1 cup egg whites

Side of blueberry flavoured quark

Mix it all together and cook in a small frying pan on a low heat

Job done


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> I'll try and get up there


 That would be awesome mate. If you do let me know.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Wicked mate! I'll see you there :thumb


 Should be able to have a good chat through the boring bits!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just had breakfast on my first 'clean' refeed day and had the same as yesterday, pancakes, but with 2 extra whole eggs and jam and cottage cheese on top. Didn't last long enough to get any pics. Life is good!

Also been steadily gaining weight this last week... headfcuk or what..? Should be interesting to see what happens tomorrow visually and on the scales


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Had my pre-gym meal of chicken rice and broccoli but with a dessert of crumpets, pancakes, jam and pb 

I was going to spread it all out after each meal but decided bow to just have that pre workout and the other 3/4 before bed. I cannot wait.

I'll take pics in a bit after arms and abs, then in the morning after cardiovascular as long as I get enough time before work and hopefully be able to notice some more fullness and less water retention between the two pics.

View attachment 134529


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Had my pre-gym meal of chicken rice and broccoli but with a dessert of crumpets, pancakes, jam and pb 

I was going to spread it all out after each meal but decided bow to just have that pre workout and the other 3/4 before bed. I cannot wait.

I'll take pics in a bit after arms and abs, then in the morning after cardiovascular as long as I get enough time before work and hopefully be able to notice some more fullness and less water retention between the two pics.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Here are a few pics post arms and abs, 1/4 the way through a an extra 200g carb/50g fat refeed. Still flat.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

5 weeks out today.

Should be able to make an honest assessment tomorrow morning after the rest of this food, sleep and a bit of cardio, how much of what's left to come off is fat and how much is water.

Just a feeling I have at the moment is that these 2 refeed days per week and going to get progressively higher in carbs and main cals only taking a dip in 3 and 2 weeks out. But time will tell, it's unbelievable how unpredictable your body can be at this stage!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Had my pre-gym meal of chicken rice and broccoli but with a dessert of crumpets, pancakes, jam and pb
> 
> I was going to spread it all out after each meal but decided bow to just have that pre workout and the other 3/4 before bed. I cannot wait.
> 
> ...


 Fuvk, you've just reminded me I've got jam in the house!!! Not good on this cut


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

So after 200g extra carbs and 50g extra fats I look better, a bit fuller and a bit less watery but not the fullness I was hoping for.

It's ok though, at 5 weeks out being a bit flat is not a bad thing and will serve to remove the last few lbs of fat.

Thursdays reefed will be 300g extra carbs and 50g extra fats and we'll see again on Fri. I can see this going up in 100g increments for a good few refeeds now 

Feels like I'm cruising in perfectly and and don't want to get carried away but I'm starting to understand the concept of 'growing into a show'. And with these strategically placed carb spikes throughout the week, my lifts should continue to go up as they already have been :thumb

Here's one from this morning after cardio. With glutes in for comparison.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> So after 200g extra carbs and 50g extra fats I look better, a bit fuller and a bit less watery but not the fullness I was hoping for.
> 
> It's ok though, at 5 weeks out being a bit flat is not a bad thing and will serve to remove the last few lbs of fat.
> 
> ...


 Mate you look bloody awesome! so tight and dry, keep it up. I cant see any issues with your refeeds when your are 5 weeks out and look like you do


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Mate you look bloody awesome! so tight and dry, keep it up. I cant see any issues with your refeeds when your are 5 weeks out and look like you do


 Cheers bud :thumb but the mind will play tricks! Didn't help seeing your IG feed yesterday...

I'm already thinking to go 400g carbs extra on Thursday instead of 300. I had a hypo moment this morning you know the ones where your world comes crashing down around you! I'll see if performance suffers tonight as it's legs.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers bud :thumb but the mind will play tricks! Didn't help seeing your IG feed yesterday...
> 
> I'm already thinking to go 400g carbs extra on Thursday instead of 300. I had a hypo moment this morning you know the ones where your world comes crashing down around you! I'll see if performance suffers tonight as it's legs.


 You will be fine, your much dryer and tighter than I am and im 3 weeks out mate so dont worry, youve got loads of wiggle room


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've had a crazy idea to do the Birmingham show as a warm up which would put me at just under 3 weeks out right now. This would be in beginners BB class. Then for the originally planned one in Warwick which I'm just under 5 weeks out now I would plan to compete in classic BB.

Opinions...? @BoomTime @Chelsea @LeviathanBodyBuilding @sxbarnes


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> I've had a crazy idea to do the Birmingham show as a warm up which would put me at just under 3 weeks out right now. This would be in beginners BB class. Then for the originally planned one in Warwick which I'm just under 5 weeks out now I would plan to compete in classic BB.
> 
> Opinions...? @BoomTime @Chelsea @LeviathanBodyBuilding @sxbarnes


 Not a bad idea mate if you feel ready for it then do it.

It would mean I would be up against you 

If it was me I would stick to the plan and would not want the extra stress as there are plenty more shows but if you think you can come in early and nail it, why not.

Speaking of the Birmingham show, I have just been on the venues website to post a link to tickets and it says that there is an ochestra on there that day. So I have emailed the ukbff


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Not a bad idea mate if you feel ready for it then do it.
> 
> It would mean I would be up against you
> 
> ...


 Yeah I think I can be ready for that.

Yeah I don't relish the thought mate but it would be a laugh :lol:

I see your point but it doesn't seem stressful to me. It feels like it would be a nice warm up for the Warwick show and kind of takes the pressure off it since that's the one family/friends will be at. Also let's me make a few tweaks in the in-between time depending on how I looked.

Decisions....


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Yeah I think I can be ready for that.
> 
> Yeah I don't relish the thought mate but it would be a laugh :lol:
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a good plan mate, if your ready and can hold on to your condition then go for it. I will let you know what the hell is going on with the venue as it has nothing about the show what so ever!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Sounds like a good plan mate, if your ready and can hold on to your condition then go for it. I will let you know what the hell is going on with the venue as it has nothing about the show what so ever!!


 Yeah cheers mate

Have you tried ringing the promoter? I've talked to the guy running the Warwick one and he's been really helpful


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Yeah cheers mate
> 
> Have you tried ringing the promoter? I've talked to the guy running the Warwick one and he's been really helpful


 Just emailed the venue as the email for the promoter for the brum show does not work. Nightmare!! Ill be doing the Leicester one at this rate lol!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Just emailed the venue as the email for the promoter for the brum show does not work. Nightmare!! Ill be doing the Leicester one at this rate lol!


 I've just tried the phone number listed on the ukbff website. Didn't answer but immediately txtd me to ask if he could me later... I'll let you know if I find out anything


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> I've had a crazy idea to do the Birmingham show as a warm up which would put me at just under 3 weeks out right now. This would be in beginners BB class. Then for the originally planned one in Warwick which I'm just under 5 weeks out now I would plan to compete in classic BB.
> 
> Opinions...? @BoomTime @Chelsea @LeviathanBodyBuilding @sxbarnes


 Im not big on competing for the sake of it mate, its a lot of stress and effort. If, however, you think you're ready and you think it will be beneficial then go for it.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I didn't think you could do the Warwick show if you qualified for the Brits at Brum and you wouldn't be in the first timers for Warwick.

If you think you'll be at your best at Brum then go for it. I think the extra couple of weeks for Warwick will see you in better condition personally.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea you can't do Warwick if you qualify at Brum. Just checked


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I didn't think you could do the Warwick show if you qualified for the Brits at Brum and you wouldn't be in the first timers for Warwick.
> 
> If you think you'll be at your best at Brum then go for it. I think the extra couple of weeks for Warwick will see you in better condition personally.


 I didn't know that was the case. I just thought it meant I couldn't do first timers at Warwick if I got an invite


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea you can't do Warwick if you qualify at Brum. Just checked


 s**t


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Just do a local show before hand if you want to do a show before Warwick, but its sort of end of season for em now


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> I've just tried the phone number listed on the ukbff website. Didn't answer but immediately txtd me to ask if he could me later... I'll let you know if I find out anything


 Okay mate nice one thanks.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

The decision has been made; I'll be doing the Midlands Championships so that puts me just under 3 weeks out.

Still waiting to hear back from Wanda Tierney herself as to whether I can then compete 2 weeks later albeit in an open class. If not then so be it. If yes then great, will treat Bham as a warm up for the main event 2 weeks later. @sxbarnes I'll let you know as soon as I hear back from UKBFF.

Knowing the end is in sight is such a huge mental boost. I'm ot rushing things here either. Mike tells me just keep coasting in as I'm doing. My body is changing daily at this point so no need to do anything drastic


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Also had a mental leg session last night. Lifts went up which is insane considering how I felt going in.

Leg ext/leg curl warm up

Squat - 180x9

Hack Squat - 5pps X 6 rp 5 rp 3 these broke me

Leg ext 3 working sets big squeeze

Sissy squat - drop set

Seated calves

Left a broken but happy man


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks like your gtg with your plan mate. My bad! Just read ukbff rules and you can do Brum as a beginner but if you qualify you can do Warwick in another category


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Well I feel like death

But I look frigging great  I've noticed a correlation between those two hmmmm...

I am very very flat though so to remedy that I have planned my refeed for tomorrow as follows:

Rest day cals so 25g fat and 200g carbs as a base.

Last 3 meals of the day will include:

5 crumpets

40g jam

100g cornflakes

1 banana

Thats 900g extra carbs total for tthe day. I'm salivating at the thought.

I'll see how I look Friday and paticularly Saturday and go from there.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Looks like your gtg with your plan mate. My bad! Just read ukbff rules and you can do Brum as a beginner but if you qualify you can do Warwick in another category


 Nice one!

I've been reading them but didn't seem to find anything specific to my situation.

cheers


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> View attachment 134641


 Well I must have missed that bit somehow. That's great news


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Nice one!
> 
> I've been reading them but didn't seem to find anything specific to my situation.
> 
> cheers


 This is interesting stuff, could be something I might do also


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> This is interesting stuff, could be something I might do also


 Why not mate? You're in shape so make the most of it I say.

If you got an invite at bham what class would you do at Warwick?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Why not mate? You're in shape so make the most of it I say.
> 
> If you got an invite at bham what class would you do at Warwick?


 Just going to concentrate on the bham show first lol, may not even get 2nd cal out yet. Do you know if there are many people in our class?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

They'll probably be about 10-15 mate. Seems strange there's 3 shows in the midlands one week after each other


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Just going to concentrate on the bham show first lol, may not even get 2nd cal out yet. Do you know if there are many people in our class?


 Not a clue bud


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been at deaths door for a few days now and it doesn't feel right.

I may have figured out a solution which is I wasn't drinking anywhere near enough water.

I've made a bigger effort to do so today ahead of tonight's refeed and have actually drank double what i usually would have done even before my water intake crept lower. And as a result I'm feeling much better. I wouldn't have thought being dehydated could have caused me to feel like that esp since I was looking so watery.

Going to make an effort to really hammer the water intake over the next couple of weeks. I think it's crept lower and lower as I'm not eating anywhere near what I was and it just got away from me.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

The weather probably hasnt helped either mate. Yes, just chuck the water down


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> The weather probably hasnt helped either mate. Yes, just chuck the water down


 Yes but saying that I was wearing a jumper most of yesterday!! Not like me at all esp in that humidity.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I feel like a million quid today. Probably something to do with last night's carb up. I added a little over 200g of carbs to my 3 final meals. Total extra carbs came to 700.

Sadly I was too full to finish them all last night so I had the remainder this morning with breakfast.

1st instalment:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

2nd instalment


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

3rd instalent

This ended me... lesson learned, give myself more time to get through them


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Taken after the onslaught


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

This morning I look drier definitely. Also much fuller but could be even fuller without spilling over I think.

Currently thinking as a rough idea carb load for peak week will look something like Thurs 800, Fri 600, sat 400.

Planning another final proper one for sun day before 2nd to last legs session. Might push it to 800 but will see what my body does the next couple of days before I make a decision.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> This morning I look drier definitely. Also much fuller but could be even fuller without spilling over I think.
> 
> Currently thinking as a rough idea carb load for peak week will look something like Thurs 800, Fri 600, sat 400.
> 
> Planning another final proper one for sun day before 2nd to last legs session. Might push it to 800 but will see what my body does the next couple of days before I make a decision.


 I think that would be about right for you mate.

I'm going for500-600, 400-500, 300 to 400 and your much taller so about right I would say  looking nice and tight dude.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> I think that would be about right for you mate.
> 
> I'm going for500-600, 400-500, 300 to 400 and your much taller so about right I would say  looking nice and tight dude.


 Yeah I'm quite a bit taller but also not as lean as you are...

It's quite nice knowing that I've got another go at it 2 weeks later if I get it wrong. One thing Mike is adamant about is not to come in flat due to my height as I'll look stringy. So I'm happy leaning on the side of fullness at the moment.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Yeah I'm quite a bit taller but also not as lean as you are...
> 
> It's quite nice knowing that I've got another go at it 2 weeks later if I get it wrong. One thing Mike is adamant about is not to come in flat due to my height as I'll look stringy. So I'm happy leaning on the side of fullness at the moment.


 Have you got a coach then mate?

I will defo be using one in the office season and for prep next time around. Just so I can put the blinders on and just be told what to do lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Have you got a coach then mate?
> 
> I will defo be using one in the office season and for prep next time around. Just so I can put the blinders on and just be told what to do lol


 No mate he owns the gym I train at and has looked me over a couple of times. Also given me a reassuring word or two.

Yeah would definitely be nice to take the guess work out of it!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I had a ton of energy to use up today after that massive refeed yesterday and had a great back session as a result.

All weights were up and got 230 X 7 on deadlift which is the best I've got for ages!

However, it looks like 700 extra carbs (900g total) was too much and I've spilled over 

The planned refeed for Monday is now off until this water has shifted. I still have the last little bit to shift this week so adding in 1 or 2 extra cardio sessions and dropping a small amount of carbs on rest days.

The final carb load before the show will be smaller increments over a longer period of time I like Layne Norton's approach where he loads earlier in the week to see where he's sitting by thurs/Fri. I may try this, still.not sure.

I'm learning that the body can change rapidly at this stage so I'm trying to react accordingly as and when it happens.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Definitely spelled over  tbh it's messing with my head seeming to lose condition so quickly like that. At least it's happened now and not in 2 weeks I suppose!

Im happy with the idea of not making any drastic changes in the next 2 weeks. If I need to I'll have an early carb load at the beginning of the week and keep it MODERATE! But I can see me now just keeping it going til show day, easing up on training intensity and cardio in 2nd half of week and maybe a small carb load night before depending on condition. High sodium and carb meal a few hours before stage like a subway I'm thinking.

Just hope this water shifts soon.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Definitely spelled over  tbh it's messing with my head seeming to lose condition so quickly like that. At least it's happened now and not in 2 weeks I suppose!
> 
> Im happy with the idea of not making any drastic changes in the next 2 weeks. If I need to I'll have an early carb load at the beginning of the week and keep it MODERATE! But I can see me now just keeping it going til show day, easing up on training intensity and cardio in 2nd half of week and maybe a small carb load night before depending on condition. High sodium and carb meal a few hours before stage like a subway I'm thinking.
> 
> Just hope this water shifts soon.


 Sounds good tbh mate. As we've said before many wait till show day and don't have any time to correct it.

Am sure you'll find the magic number. Think I did over 1000g carbs a few times, that included a lot of sugar though. Shop had ran out of Jaffa cakes cos I had em all! I didn't get any water but I was small and had been dieting for about 8 months then.

Yea, last weeks till comp, you should be at your weakest generally. Don't be tempted to train heavy cos that's when the injuries creep in. I might beat ya in deadlift!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Definitely spelled over  tbh it's messing with my head seeming to lose condition so quickly like that. At least it's happened now and not in 2 weeks I suppose!
> 
> Im happy with the idea of not making any drastic changes in the next 2 weeks. If I need to I'll have an early carb load at the beginning of the week and keep it MODERATE! But I can see me now just keeping it going til show day, easing up on training intensity and cardio in 2nd half of week and maybe a small carb load night before depending on condition. High sodium and carb meal a few hours before stage like a subway I'm thinking.
> 
> Just hope this water shifts soon.


 keep water very high, get some high dose vit c and dandelion and you will dry out mate, dont panic


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

BoomTime said:


> keep water very high, get some high dose vit c and dandelion and you will dry out mate, dont panic


 Mate was given orders to take half a tub of dandelion tabs a few days before the show. Hmmm


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> keep water very high, get some high dose vit c and dandelion and you will dry out mate, dont panic


 What's the dandelion? dandelion root? How much per day is a good place to start and from when?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Mate was given orders to take half a tub of dandelion tabs a few days before the show. Hmmm


 I think I'll stay away from any methods as drastic as that but interested in trying.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> I think I'll stay away from any methods as drastic as that but interested in trying.


 Haha. Don't blame ya. Will get rid of your water retention temporarily. Use last two weeks I'd say.

Again play it by ear. You can reduce your water and up your carbs. Hmmm 

All OTC so Holland and Barrett/Amazon/eBay are your friends there. Deffo use some!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Legs today and it went very well!

Leg ext and leg curl warm up. Couldn't squat first as it was in use so didn't stress and made lemons.

Started with hack squat and got 5pps for 10, 6, 4 in the usual rest pause fashion - 10 breaths between sets, it gave me a near death experience and I thought I'd see my lunch again but was OK in the end

Squats - 180 X 5

Leg ext - 3 sets rest paused with emphasis on contraction and squeeze

Sissy squats to complete failure in the form of a dropset

Standing calves

Came home and made myself mow the lawn for a bit of extra cardio.

Cals have taken a dip again this week after a good few weeks of not needing to. All this commotion about holding water and the conclusion I've come to is I'm just not lean enough yet. Now I'm talking about for the Midlands show in 2 weeks. IMO it will be close if I hit the condition I'm after but I think it can be done or I wouldn't be doing it. Still got the West Midlands in my sights just under 4 weeks away as the main event and need to keep reminding myself I will be ready for that no question. The heads up to its usual tricks so I just need to keep a level head and stick to the plan. Keep doing what I'm doing and everything will be ok 

Very pleased with my performance today and I left everything in the gym which is all I could ask of myself at this point.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Think this might be in your head mate. That back pic on insta was excellent. Nothing wrong with going for a grainier look though.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Think this might be in your head mate. That back pic on insta was excellent. Nothing wrong with going for a grainier look though.


 Pump plus filters but cheers matey 

saying that it's all an illusion isn't it? On stage you have tan, lights, pump up, carb up and water manipulation...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Haha. Easy. And you'll have a good photographer! All manipulation mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Have you got a sauna in your gym? A guy suggested practising your routine in there so to get used to the lights..

Dunno how practical it is though!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Have you got a sauna in your gym? A guy suggested practising your routine in there so to get used to the lights..
> 
> Dunno how practical it is though!


 Yes in the leisure centre I have

Geez, I can understand the logic but that sounds miserable! I've been sweating my balls off just doing it at home!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm so hungry and wiped today!! I know its from legs yesterday plus the cal drop is catching up with me now.

Loosely planning a small (er) carb up on Thurs as a mock showday exercise but also as I need it. I'm struggling to distinguishing feeling like I need it and actually looking like I need it. I am beginning to flatten out as the week is progressing...

So far planned to add in 400 extra carbs instead of the previous 700 and this time keep them mostly from the foods I'm already eating. We'll see what happens.

Also important to mention that I'll be dropping protein down on the carb up which I didn't do last time.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Also forgot to include a progress pic this week:

It has a fancy ig filter on as it's straight from my page but whatever

Also this was still in the aftermath of my disastrous carb up last week. Holding water yes but also still got some bf to shift

View attachment 134863


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Also forgot to include a progress pic this week:
> 
> It has a fancy ig filter on as it's straight from my page but whatever
> 
> ...


 Lookin big still mate!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chest delts and calves last night was great. Had a lot of energy all things considered.

Incl DB - 60's for a good 6 then 3 forced/spotted

Flat Smith - 3pps for a dc rest pause set also spotted for last couple of reps of each set

Chest press - dropset starting from stack. Felt great

Pec deck - dc set using stack and actually had a great squeeze/connection

Rear delt fly

Lat raise machine

Hammer strength Press

Seated calves

I was flicking through my diary where I very anally keep printouts of all diet changes and looked back to starting macros 13 weeks ago. FML :lol:

Today I'm trying something new. Keeping baseline cals roughly the same but upping carbs and lowering protein and seeing what I look like tomorrow. Depending on results of that I may have normal cals plus cheat meal tomorrow before the depletion week and the carb up starting on Thurs. But of course it all depends...

I had a mess around with sodium this week and was salting the crap out of every chicken and rice meal. I was holding water obviously but felt fuller and more satiated. Yesterday I took my socks off and the water retention had caused a big recession in the skin where the elastic had been, whoops! Cut the salt out for now and already look quite a bit drier so maybe sodium loading could be for me as long as I cut it in good time.

So much learning about your own body in this process. It's fascinating and exhausting.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Think you're enjoying this mate in a sadistic sort of way. Its great to manipulate your body and hopefully it'll respond back with what you want.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Think you're enjoying this mate in a sadistic sort of way. Its great to manipulate your body and hopefully it'll respond back with what you want.


 I'm not sure what's worse, the physical struggle or the mental games! I've already changed plan and am now using today as a carb up but also a mock peak week day 1 carb up! It made the most sense and also limits it to just one day so I can spend more time burning fat in the days to come 

But you're right it's strangely enjoyable all of these little experiments.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> I'm not sure what's worse, the physical struggle or the mental games! I've already changed plan and am now using today as a carb up but also a mock peak week day 1 carb up! It made the most sense and also limits it to just one day so I can spend more time burning fat in the days to come
> 
> But you're right it's strangely enjoyable all of these little experiments.


 i am doing a similar thing

i will have a high carb low fat low protein day probably on friday or sat to take me into peak week, i am flat as it is already getting drier by the day and going into peak week fatigued is a bad idea on many levels, going to take Sunday off traning as well completly and rest as much as possible

nothing mad, probably like 300g carbs or something just to see how i get on


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good bit of inspirational dead lifting motivation coming up....


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Good bit of inspirational dead lifting motivation coming up....


 I thought I commented on this last night...?

Great timing with this bud  I've got deads today and I got 230x7 last week so let's see what happens today!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Yesterday's refeed/mock peak week carb load went very well. The best one yet.

I used all the usuals, oats rice etc with only a small amount of jam and some extra bananas. Protein was lowered accordingly. Fats stayed the same.

I still felt hungry by the end of the day despite the large volume of food consumed. Woke up dry as a biscuit and vascular  and a lb lighter! still need a bit more filling out by my estimation but that will occur on day 2 so Saturday next week at 1 day out.

This is a big confidence boost and it's all written down now so that's that off my mind phew.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Good log mate, looking forward to seeing the condition you come in at.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Flipper said:


> Good log mate, looking forward to seeing the condition you come in at.


 Cheers mate. Often feels like I'm talking to myself but tbh that's the main point of it when I think about it. I'll be glad to have it to look back on in future preps and remove a lot of the guesswork I've had to endure.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers mate. Often feels like I'm talking to myself but tbh that's the main point of it when I think about it. I'll be glad to have it to look back on in future preps and remove a lot of the guesswork I've had to endure.


 That's it mate always learning what works best.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Today was Back/hams/calves and I had a half day at work which worked out well.

I felt fatigued from the start and the carb-up yesterday didn't seem to give me any extra energy today. But it all went to plan and I even got another rep on deads, 9 days out! 230x8. Cheers for the encouragement @sxbarnes

Went home and had a nap. Perfect day really 

Carbs drop pretty low from tomorrow and stay there until Friday  I've a feeling it's about to get tough...


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Today was Back/hams/calves and I had a half day at work which worked out well.
> 
> I felt fatigued from the start and the carb-up yesterday didn't seem to give me any extra energy today. But it all went to plan and I even got another rep on deads, 9 days out! 230x8. Cheers for the encouragement @sxbarnes
> 
> ...


 Gonna be a looooong ass week


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> Gonna be a looooong ass week


 Yes...

BUT! Possible refeed tomorrow, I dropped 5lbs overnight last night which is a massive anomaly at this point and only detrimental IMO. Woke up flat as a pancake. It'll be the same as Thursday's so i can be sure it's not an 'emotional decision' as it was all rice and oats and no treats.

Had a big meltdown a little while ago. My day today was cardio, food shop, preparing bagging and sorting 15kg of chicken and doing housework. Went and trained arms and abs on a completely empty tank, very low carbs today. Got home and Mrs was not on form, then I heat up my meal I've been dying to eat and bin it all over the floor... Imagine a 3yr old having a full on skitz of a hissy fit, screaming shouting stomping crying, yes crying. I'm a mess. Hearts still beating fast now an hour later. I'm not even ashamed to admit it, I'm a broken man. I was on my hands and knees scraping rice off the floor back onto my plate thinking wtf am I doing seriously what the f**k???

I need this to be over now.

On a positive note, I was that close to saying f**k it and heating up a cheese feast pizza we've got in the freezer but I somehow resisted. Hopefully at some point in the future I can look back on this episode and laugh but can't see it being for a while!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Honest opinions please @sxbarnes @A1243R @TITO

Ive just been looking at the pics I took today after arms and abs and I'm not sure whether to go for the clean moderate refeed tomorrow or to just low through, low carb, til Friday. I'm flat and watery in the pics but looks like I still need to tighten up somewhat in the next 8 days.

I will also base my decision on tomorrow's bodyweight and mirror upon waking but would value your guys' opinion.

Pics to follow:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Also worth saying that I'll be in the same class as @BoomTime who has me on conditioning no question so do I risk coming in flat for the sake of tightening up a little?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Also worth saying that I'll be in the same class as @BoomTime who has me on conditioning no question so do I risk coming in flat for the sake of tightening up a little?


 You are looking miles better than you think you do mate. You look wicked trust me. Your condtion is on point too.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> You are looking miles better than you think you do mate. You look wicked trust me. Your condtion is on point too.


 Stop playing mind games, I'm the competition!!

JK bud cheers :thumb


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Also worth saying that I'll be in the same class as @BoomTime who has me on conditioning no question so do I risk coming in flat for the sake of tightening up a little?


 Haha you should up your calories to 7k mate.

Just been honest dude I know what it's like looking in the mirror and not seeing what everyone else does lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Honest opinions please @sxbarnes @A1243R @TITO
> 
> Ive just been looking at the pics I took today after arms and abs and I'm not sure whether to go for the clean moderate refeed tomorrow or to just low through, low carb, til Friday. I'm flat and watery in the pics but looks like I still need to tighten up somewhat in the next 8 days.
> 
> ...


 Upper is looking very lean mate but legs seem to be holding water and not as lean....

Is probably be trying to burn last few bits of fat now and go low through if you can....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Honest opinions please @sxbarnes @A1243R @TITO
> 
> Ive just been looking at the pics I took today after arms and abs and I'm not sure whether to go for the clean moderate refeed tomorrow or to just low through, low carb, til Friday. I'm flat and watery in the pics but looks like I still need to tighten up somewhat in the next 8 days.
> 
> ...


 Upper body looks mint mate. Yea, you need a bit more conditioning on legs, but I think you'll find loads like that.

You know your body more than we can tell on here, personally I'd go lower carbs refeed. Its better to come in flat then full of water.

Have you any Glycerol Mono? If you look flat on the day take that 30 mins before on stage and you'll pump right up. Dirt cheap from Bulk Powders. You are being judged on 20 mins on stage, not at any other time.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome advice guys! Dave u look mint mate legs will come in I reckon aswell


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. I went through with a low carb weekend and fairly low carb week now through to Fri. It sucks but I think it's what needed to be done. Things have tightened up in the leg department already so that's great! I'm flat as but trying not to let it mess with my head too much.

So 1 week out I never imagined would be fun anyway but my bank got hacked and the cuts withdrew £500 luckily didn't have much more than that in there at that time. Off to Lloyd branch today as the only way to sort it. Could have done without this especially now!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

In better news, after the very successful refeed on Thursday I had lost a few lbs the next day but the 2 days since I've gained a lb both days. I said to the Mrs this morning I give up trying to understand the human body!

Well I've just dropped a load that was like the quantity of one of those steaming pile of horse turd at the side of the road! Must have been a good 3lb there!! Made me remember I hadn't been all weekend!! Just the majorly low cals I suppose the bodies holding onto everything it can.

I feel much better too.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Hopefully your bank can sort out that 500 Quid mate. As you say , its the last thing you need.

Yea, nothing like a good dump to make you feel better! Bet that took a few flushes!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Fair play to anyone who's come in to a show looking half decent and not complained in their log etc much. Obvs no one wants to hear it so what's the point and at the end of the day it's the individuals decision , no one is making them do it but boy is this hard! I imagined it would be hard but blow me.

Hopefully will be worth it in 5 days  and definitely feeling confident for Warwick now. Going to smash it and finish strong


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Fair play to anyone who's come in to a show looking half decent and not complained in their log etc much. Obvs no one wants to hear it so what's the point and at the end of the day it's the individuals decision , no one is making them do it but boy is this hard! I imagined it would be hard but blow me.
> 
> Hopefully will be worth it in 5 days  and definitely feeling confident for Warwick now. Going to smash it and finish strong


 So much respect for people who compete now (that look good that is) it's mental torture and all you can think about is food and feel all weak and low!

None of the 'normal people' or regular gym rats understand what it takes.


----------



## gt4_ade (Apr 22, 2010)

Dieseldave said:


> Fair play to anyone who's come in to a show looking half decent and not complained in their log etc much. Obvs no one wants to hear it so what's the point and at the end of the day it's the individuals decision , no one is making them do it but boy is this hard! I imagined it would be hard but blow me.
> 
> Hopefully will be worth it in 5 days  and definitely feeling confident for Warwick now. Going to smash it and finish strong


 Felt exactly the same as you last week but once you get on that stage all the pain from.prep fades away. It's definitely worth it in the end


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Final depletion day before Midlands on Sun. It's been a tough few days and workouts have suffered which I'm a bit gutted about but that's life. Today is the lowest cals I've had all prep and I feel great so don't know what that's all about..? I've seen some decent changes since the depletion began; sartorius has come through clearer and abs are as 'there' as they're going to be which is a nice feeling. Not holding that much water considering but legs have flattened out loads, top half remaining surprisingly full.

Carb up begins tomorrow and I can't wait. It's moderate over 3 days as cardio reduces and hopefully I can get some decent quality sleep during this time as that's been lacking.

Still using this whole peak week as an experiment for 2 weeks time at West Midlands and so far so good 

Back tonight. One last push before easing off. I'm feeling strangely motivated today after a bit of despair yesterday that there are still 2 weeks left of this after sunday. I just feel a lot more confident that everything will be dialled in perfectly for then.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Final depletion day before Midlands on Sun. It's been a tough few days and workouts have suffered which I'm a bit gutted about but that's life. Today is the lowest cals I've had all prep and I feel great so don't know what that's all about..? I've seen some decent changes since the depletion began; sartorius has come through clearer and abs are as 'there' as they're going to be which is a nice feeling. Not holding that much water considering but legs have flattened out loads, top half remaining surprisingly full.
> 
> Carb up begins tomorrow and I can't wait. It's moderate over 3 days as cardio reduces and hopefully I can get some decent quality sleep during this time as that's been lacking.
> 
> ...


 I have managed (somehow) to train just as hard, with drop sets and supersets. This morning nearly broke me though (I am doing my depletion workouts fasted for extra affect) tomorrow is a big session and then the carb load stars right after that!! bring it on lol!

There are times when I enjoy how much it hurts, knowing I am pushing my body to its limit and seeing the changes everyday and it feels easy, but then the next minute i feel like i want to cry my eyes out for no reason and someone to just feed me!!! hahah.

see you on sunday big man, you are looking good so dont do your head in about it, i wouldnt be surprised if you did really well.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> I have managed (somehow) to train just as hard, with drop sets and supersets. This morning nearly broke me though (I am doing my depletion workouts fasted for extra affect) tomorrow is a big session and then the carb load stars right after that!! bring it on lol!
> 
> There are times when I enjoy how much it hurts, knowing I am pushing my body to its limit and seeing the changes everyday and it feels easy, but then the next minute i feel like i want to cry my eyes out for no reason and someone to just feed me!!! hahah.
> 
> see you on sunday big man, you are looking good so dont do your head in about it, i wouldnt be surprised if you did really well.


 Cheers man keep at it hard

I'm looking forward to seeing your freakiness in the flesh


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Will be watching you and @BoomTime there Sunday mate......

Will be shouting ya out


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Will be watching you and @BoomTime there Sunday mate......
> 
> Will be shouting ya out


 Ah nice one mate. Looking out for me and grab me if you see my skinny little ass


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

BoomTime said:


> Ah nice one mate. Looking out for me and grab me if you see my skinny little ass


 Yea, no probs. That's what its all about.  there's always a bit of mingling going on in that front area... Hopefully my mmm stuff will turn up by then


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, no probs. That's what its all about.  there's always a bit of mingling going on in that front area... Hopefully my mmm stuff will turn up by then


 There stuff is awesome mate. I'll be wearing some bits on the day


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Will be watching you and @BoomTime there Sunday mate......
> 
> Will be shouting ya out


 You got the time off work that's awesome mate!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Well here is something I found utterly insane;

Yesterday I woke up at a prep low bodyweight after 5 days of steady depletion. Began the carb up as planned and by the end of the day was beginning to feel full. Woke up in the night thinking I'd better pull back tomorrow as I feel I've over done it. Woke up this morning looking tighter and drier and a bit more fullness and same bodyweight! Keep in mind I had 2kg white rice in me still plus other foods and cardio was decreased yesterday as well.

So nice to have some affirmation when your head is filled with doubt  on with the plan then. Will still be assessing things every few hours from now ready to make changes as required though.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

How u deal with the hunger mate?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Am blaming the Clen for the shaky pics!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Well the weekend was an unexpected success! I took 1st place in beginners bodybuilding at the Midlands Championships 2016 

I was up against @BoomTime so had resigned myself to 2nd place at best. He had me on conditioning as I expected so it must have been a close call for the judges but of course I was over the moon with 1st place!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

@Dieseldave congrats mate on picking up the win.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Congratulations mate, smashed it. :beer:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Well the weekend was an unexpected success! I took 1st place in beginners bodybuilding at the Midlands Championships 2016
> 
> I was up against @BoomTime so had resigned myself to 2nd place at best. He had me on conditioning as I expected so it must have been a close call for the judges but of course I was over the moon with 1st place!
> 
> View attachment 135174


 could not of gone up against a better man mate, i just didnt have what they wanted on the day, your size had me (so much bigger than you look in pics)

i will be doing the british, so its all guns blazing to improve


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> could not of gone up against a better man mate, i just didnt have what they wanted on the day, your size had me (so much bigger than you look in pics)
> 
> i will be doing the british, so its all guns blazing to improve


 I'm glad youre doing the brits mate you can practically reverse diet into that from here with the condition you've got, and have held for so long.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Well the weekend was an unexpected success! I took 1st place in beginners bodybuilding at the Midlands Championships 2016
> 
> I was up against @BoomTime so had resigned myself to 2nd place at best. He had me on conditioning as I expected so it must have been a close call for the judges but of course I was over the moon with 1st place!
> 
> View attachment 135174


 thanks mate, so long as i improve on what i brought this time i will be happy


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> thanks mate, so long as i improve on what i brought this time i will be happy


 Looking forward to seeing some pics after you've had a good feed!

How you looking today?

I hit full on food coma status last night. Woke up 8 hrs later still feeling full and sick to my stomach :lol:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Looking forward to seeing some pics after you've had a good feed!
> 
> How you looking today?
> 
> I hit full on food coma status last night. Woke up 8 hrs later still feeling full and sick to my stomach :lol:


 Well done mate!!

What did you eat after show mate?

Any vids of show?

how do u combat hunger last week or two of prep?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> Well done mate!!
> 
> What did you eat after show mate?
> 
> ...


 Had a kinder Buenoand Worcester sauce and cheese toasties flavour crisps as a surprise by mrs dave which was lush. Then 5 guys with everything on and an oreo milkshake. Then pizza and garlic bread then home made creme egg ice cream with warmed up melted triple choc cookies from sainsbury the nice ones. That was the nicest thing I think I've ever tasted.

Mrs filmed it actually so might try and get it up. I'll put some more pics up later as well.

I coped by being a dick to everyone and not sleeping lol! Although that's true black decaf coffee and diet coke went a long way but tbh hunger is the most reassuring thing that the process is working as gay as that is. You competing then mate?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Look forward to seeing your post comp pics. Im sure you have filled out rather nicely!

Tell me would you do another show after everything you went through? My wife competed twice and the rebound she had was bad. It fuks with your head. She said she would never compete again..


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

herc said:


> Look forward to seeing your post comp pics. Im sure you have filled out rather nicely!
> 
> Tell me would you do another show after everything you went through? My wife competed twice and the rebound she had was bad. It fuks with your head. She said she would never compete again..


 Yes have added 8lbs and so much fuller. Bit watery but all good 

Well I'm doing another in 2 weeks so yes! But it is an ordeal and it's put a lot of stress on my marriage among other things. Mentally and physically im craving a break and it is much needed. I'm not so worried about the rebound as I've got my post contest diet planned out and am good with routine.

I think it's maybe like childbirth where you instantly forget the bad parts and nostalgically remember the good! I would like to gibe it one last hoorah in a few years maybe but life circumstances will be dictating that. I couldn't see me doing it with kids in the mix personally.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Dieseldave said:


> Yes have added 8lbs and so much fuller. Bit watery but all good
> 
> Well I'm doing another in 2 weeks so yes! *But it is an ordeal and it's put a lot of stress on my marriage among other things.* Mentally and physically im craving a break and it is much needed. I'm not so worried about the rebound as I've got my post contest diet planned out and am good with routine.
> 
> I think it's maybe like childbirth where you instantly forget the bad parts and nostalgically remember the good! I would like to gibe it one last hoorah in a few years maybe but life circumstances will be dictating that. I couldn't see me doing it with kids in the mix personally.


 This is one of the reasons I have now retired from fighting as the strain it caused is not good! I fought for years when it was just me and the wife before we got married. After the wedding she fell pregnant and I retired from MMA.

I recently came out of retirement back in may for a fight (2weeks ago) I struggled mentally and it was hard missing my daughter as she was only 1yrs old.

Never again will I go through that ordeal again.

I rebounded pretty massively - Weighed in at 75kg for the fight and weighed in this morning at 83kg 

I have always wanted to try a BB comp but the diet and restirctions you guys go through I couldn't - I love food too much lol.

Well done again buddy you looked great and legs really came out in the end for ya.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Yes have added 8lbs and so much fuller. Bit watery but all good
> 
> Well I'm doing another in 2 weeks so yes! But it is an ordeal and it's put a lot of stress on my marriage among other things. Mentally and physically im craving a break and it is much needed. I'm not so worried about the rebound as I've got my post contest diet planned out and am good with routine.
> 
> I think it's maybe like childbirth where you instantly forget the bad parts and nostalgically remember the good! I would like to gibe it one last hoorah in a few years maybe but life circumstances will be dictating that. I couldn't see me doing it with kids in the mix personally.


 i woke up 3lbs lighter after, a five guys double bacon burger, hot dog, shakes, canjun frie, 6 krispy kremes, 2 pieces of cheesecake, 4 cookies, 4 ice creams and a tub of ben and jerrys lol


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Had a kinder Buenoand Worcester sauce and cheese toasties flavour crisps as a surprise by mrs dave which was lush. Then 5 guys with everything on and an oreo milkshake. Then pizza and garlic bread then home made creme egg ice cream with warmed up melted triple choc cookies from sainsbury the nice ones. That was the nicest thing I think I've ever tasted.
> 
> Mrs filmed it actually so might try and get it up. I'll put some more pics up later as well.
> 
> I coped by being a dick to everyone and not sleeping lol! Although that's true black decaf coffee and diet coke went a long way but tbh hunger is the most reassuring thing that the process is working as gay as that is. You competing then mate?


 Did u have Diet Coke in right till the end of prep?

Yeah mate 1 week 6 days till mine, local comp


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> i woke up 3lbs lighter after, a five guys double bacon burger, hot dog, shakes, canjun frie, 6 krispy kremes, 2 pieces of cheesecake, 4 cookies, 4 ice creams and a tub of ben and jerrys lol


 Amazing!!!!


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> Well the weekend was an unexpected success! I took 1st place in beginners bodybuilding at the Midlands Championships 2016
> 
> I was up against @BoomTime so had resigned myself to 2nd place at best. He had me on conditioning as I expected so it must have been a close call for the judges but of course I was over the moon with 1st place!
> 
> View attachment 135174


 Congrats on a well deserved win


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> Stopped diet coke a few days out mainly as I didn't need it because of the carb up keeping me full.
> 
> Decaf coffee was a staple though absolute godsend.
> 
> nice one I've got mine the same day. Which federation and where is it? Any pics of current condition? How you feeling?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> i woke up 3lbs lighter after, a five guys double bacon burger, hot dog, shakes, canjun frie, 6 krispy kremes, 2 pieces of cheesecake, 4 cookies, 4 ice creams and a tub of ben and jerrys lol


 Bugger mate. I reckon you could have carbed up with twice the amount of carbs if that's the case!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> TITO said:
> 
> 
> > Stopped diet coke a few days out mainly as I didn't need it because of the carb up keeping me full.
> ...


 Pca mate, will get some pics up.

why decaf coffee and not normal? Wouldn't the normal give more of a kick?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> Pca mate, will get some pics up.
> 
> why decaf coffee and not normal? Wouldn't the normal give more of a kick?


 That's a personal choice as I was having trouble with sleep anyway. Yeah any coffees good.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Bugger mate. I reckon you could have carbed up with twice the amount of carbs if that's the case!


 i will be doing depletioin from saturday this time sat 100g, sun 70g, mon 70g, tue 50, weds 30, then load thurs and friday on 800, and 600 and then loads of fats at night from home made burgers, then on the way up in the car will be mcds breakfast bagels and 3 or 4 hashbrowns


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> i will be doing depletioin from saturday this time sat 100g, sun 70g, mon 70g, tue 50, weds 30, then load thurs and friday on 800, and 600 and then loads of fats at night from home made burgers, then on the way up in the car will be mcds breakfast bagels and 3 or 4 hashbrowns


 Did either of you guys have any big wobbles on prep?

I just got back from a savage leg session, had my pwo meal but then like a robot went straight for the biscuit tin and had about 8 choc bourbons! First slip up in just under15 weeks with just over a week left!

feel so gutted 

shouldnt put put me back to much should it?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Did either of you guys have any big wobbles on prep?

I just got back from a savage leg session, had my pwo meal but then like a robot went straight for the biscuit tin and had about 8 choc bourbons! First slip up in just under15 weeks with just over a week left!

feel so gutted

shouldnt put put me back to much should it?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

TITO said:


> Did either of you guys have any big wobbles on prep?
> 
> I just got back from a savage leg session, had my pwo meal but then like a robot went straight for the biscuit tin and had about 8 choc bourbons! First slip up in just under15 weeks with just over a week left!
> 
> ...


 I know you didn't aim your question at me but according to fitness pal that's only 410 cals.

Drink some extra water, up vitamin c and you'll flush it through. Who knows you may have even spiked your metabolism and lose more weight.

alternatively, or as well as above, go get on a treadmill and burn 400 cals if you're worried.

i think extra water and vit c will be plenty!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> Did either of you guys have any big wobbles on prep?
> 
> I just got back from a savage leg session, had my pwo meal but then like a robot went straight for the biscuit tin and had about 8 choc bourbons! First slip up in just under15 weeks with just over a week left!
> 
> ...


 When was your last re-feed/cheat meal? You could have picked a worse time to do it and to be honest if your in the depths of it and suffering this probably did you a massive favour. Just forget it, move on and stick to the plan. Keep an eye on how you look in the morning and my reckoning is you may even look better after it. JUst don't stress as that will help nothing at this point.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I have been asked to do a full write up of my prep with pics so I'll do it here in sections.

Beginning of prep:

I started at 18 weeks out. The plan was to begin at 16 weeks out but I was itching to go so started early! My starting macros were: Protein - 344g, Fat - 75g, Carbs - 500g.

These were only a slight drop from the previous week, the last week of my off-season and the drop was in the form of fats.

Diet was the only change I made this week and cardio remained the same as the off-season: 3 x 30 mins LISS incline treadmill walk.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

18 weeks out sporting a 'fuller' look :lol:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Training:

I had spent the off season improving the basic lifts and had got up to some PB's of Deadlift - 250x5. Squat - 190x8. Incl BB Bench Press - 140x7.

I built this strength using DC training which is a low volume-high frequency training method that I absolutely loved, having come from a higher volume style of training.

When prep started I changed this to a bodypart split which looked like: Mon - Quads/Calves. Weds - Chest/Delts/Traps/Calves. Fri - Back/Hams/Calves. Sat - Arms/Abs.

This was slightly higher volume consisting of one strength lift ie. Squats/Deadlifts/Bench Press rep range of 6-10. A DC Rest-Pause style set. A drop set and a stretch set depending on the muscle group. I would hit the muscle hard and get out, usually spending no more than an hour in the gym in any one session.

This training style remained the same throughout the prep and the aim was to maintain as much strength as possible throughout which I did up until the final week.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

12 weeks out:

At this point my macros were : Training Day - Protein - 294. Fats - 55. Carbs - 330.

Rest Day - Protein - 278. Fats - 55. Carbs - 294.

I had arrived at these macros by incrementally removing carbs and fats as and when required based on how I looked and at this point also bodyweight.

I was doing fine on these macros, feeling good, keeping strength and thins were gradually moving in the right direction.

Cardio was now at 4 x per week 30 mins LISS Incline treadmill walk asted with slightly higher intensity.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

12 weeks out


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

8 weeks out -

Hunger began to kick in around this point and I began to make more se of things like diet coke, black coffee, sugar free red bull and other low calorie condiments/herbs/spices in my foods to put the pangs at bay.

Macros were: Training Day - Protein - 280. Fats - 24. Carbs - 260.

Rest Day - Protein - 254. Fats - 45. Carbs - 194.

Cardio at this point was 5 x per week fasted LISS Incline treadmill walk at the highest intensity I was willing to take it which was 3mph at a 12.5% incline.

Strength was holding up fine, this was largely down to carb timing, I kept the majority of my carb intake around my training session and was using a combination of Highly Branched Cyclic Dextrin and EAA's intra-workout. This definitely helped me maintain strength and energy levels throughout the session.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

4 Weeks out -

Macros - Training Day - Protein - 272. Fats - 24. Carbs - 229.

Rest Day - Protein - 236. Fats - 20. Carbs - 164.

Things were getting tough at this point. Cardio was at the previous intensity but 6 x per week and weights were still holding up but doing everyday tasks was becoming a chore. Little things like getting up out of my seat at work and making small talk was becoming tedious! Cravings were kicking in as well for foods I usually didn't even like!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

4 weeks out


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

4 weeks out


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

RedStar said:


> I know you didn't aim your question at me but according to fitness pal that's only 410 cals.
> 
> Drink some extra water, up vitamin c and you'll flush it through. Who knows you may have even spiked your metabolism and lose more weight.
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> When was your last re-feed/cheat meal? You could have picked a worse time to do it and to be honest if your in the depths of it and suffering this probably did you a massive favour. Just forget it, move on and stick to the plan. Keep an eye on how you look in the morning and my reckoning is you may even look better after it. JUst don't stress as that will help nothing at this point.


 I had one planned cheat meal (steak and chips) the tuesday before (so just under 3 wks out)

your right mate gonna just get on with it and nail last 10 ten days or so, this should help me focus now and could of been worse. It was a high carb legs day so I took a few carbs out of my last two meals yesterday to compensate slightly.

Hopefully will look better in mirror but just weighed in at just under 2lbs more than Sunday's weigh in :/ that's not good eh?

Have 5 days now till 1 week out and next official check/weigh in so hopefully can get back on track by then


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Peak week

I started peak week with the steadily declining calories which were:

Training days - protein - 268. Fats - 24. Carbs - 188.

Rest days - Protein - 228. Fats - 21. Carbs - 139.

I kept these macros for the weekend and then on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday I gradually lowered Carbs by about 25g a day with the aim of depleting glycogen stores and removing the last few drops of fat.

On Thursday I began my carb load. I had a rough idea of what i needed to do to replenish depleted glycogen stores based on previous refeeds throughout the prep. I went for 520g Carbs on Thursday, 420g on Friday and 320g on Saturday. Over this time protein was lowered, cardio was gradually reduced and training was kept to upper body circuits. All this was to allow the body to recover into the show and peak optimally for Sunday.

I didn't completely cut water on show day but kept it to small sips as necessary. I had a subway a few hours before stage to fill me out with the extra fats, Carbs and sodium which I think worked well.

Overall I still came in flatter than I should have so I have adjusted the Carbs as necessary for my next show in just under 2 weeks.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

18 weeks of graft. I'm happy with the amount of size I held onto.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Going forward...

Watch this space! I'll be competing again in the UKBFF West Midlands Championships in 11 days time where I can hopefully bring a fuller, leaner overall package. I'll be competing in the open Classic Bodybuilding class so potentially could be up against some very stiff competition.

After that I plan on getting back to real life, enjoying some food and time off training and then to come back and hit the weights hard, putting on the mass necessary to compete in the open classes in a couple of years!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Here's a link to the article @DLTBB put together for me. It looks great mate thank you.

https://bodymaxing.com/2016/09/14/liam-coffey-takes-1st-place-in-beginners-bodybuilding-at-ukbff-midlands-championships/


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Some good work and good results.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Going forward...
> 
> Watch this space! I'll be competing again in the UKBFF West Midlands Championships in 11 days time where I can hopefully bring a fuller, leaner overall package. I'll be competing in the open Classic Bodybuilding class so potentially could be up against some very stiff competition.
> 
> After that I plan on getting back to real life, enjoying some food and time off training and then to come back and hit the weights hard, putting on the mass necessary to compete in the open classes in a couple of years!


 I think you'll surprise yourself again mate. Yea, doesn't look like you lost any muscle on that prep


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I think you'll surprise yourself again mate. Yea, doesn't look like you lost any muscle on that prep


 Cheers mate, we'll see. I'm trying not to do anything drastic as I seem to be cruising in at the moment.

Would like to come in a bit leaner fuller drier and harder but wouldn't we all?! If I could match @BoomTime's condition I could do well.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers mate, we'll see. I'm trying not to do anything drastic as I seem to be cruising in at the moment.
> 
> Would like to come in a bit leaner fuller drier and harder but wouldn't we all?! If I could match @BoomTime's condition I could do well.


 You really could. You have a great structure, and for someone so tall you have good width and legs too,

A few more years and a decent off season and I think you could so some damage.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> You really could. You have a great structure, and for someone so tall you have good width and legs too,
> 
> A few more years and a decent off season and I think you could so some damage.


 Cheers bud, that's the plan!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers mate, we'll see. I'm trying not to do anything drastic as I seem to be cruising in at the moment.
> 
> Would like to come in a bit leaner fuller drier and harder but wouldn't we all?! If I could match @BoomTime's condition I could do well.


 Yea just stick to your plan mate. Same size, bit leaner and tighter. Will look mint!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers bud, that's the plan!


 What are you doing with your diet to maintain the condtion mate but not come in flat?

Im thinking of refeeds every 4 or 5 days. so carbs will be set to 180 for 5 days, then bumped up to 500-600, and then back down again

Then, as it gets closer to the show, carbs will be lowered ona daily basis to like 150, and then back up to 500 for one day and back down again.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> What are you doing with your diet to maintain the condtion mate but not come in flat?
> 
> Im thinking of refeeds every 4 or 5 days. so carbs will be set to 180 for 5 days, then bumped up to 500-600, and then back down again
> 
> Then, as it gets closer to the show, carbs will be lowered ona daily basis to like 150, and then back up to 500 for one day and back down again.


 I've actually reduced cardio intensity slightly and upped carbs (until tomorrow anyway) and my body has thanked me for it, filling out and holding show day condition. I was 12lbs heavier last night! Watery yes but condition has held.

I will be more brutal on the depletion but also have a higher carb up and show day carb up plan.

That sounds like a great idea mate, try not to go mental with the cardio either.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Show day - and I'm feeling very good about it. I woke up drier, fuller and leaner than the last one and a prep low bodyweight.

I tried something a bit different with the carb up and the water loading and depletion it has definitely worked  time to get some food in me and complete operation fill-me-out :lol:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, no probs. That's what its all about.  there's always a bit of mingling going on in that front area... Hopefully my mmm stuff will turn up by s


 Good luck today mate. Let me know how you get on and send me pics pics


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Excellent mate. Do you know what time you'll be on? Think classics start about 4pm..


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

A very good second in a tough class mate.

For now enjoy your food ,family and rest. See you after a couple of bulking years.....


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Well done fella!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Good luck today mate. Let me know how you get on and send me pics pics





sxbarnes said:


> Excellent mate. Do you know what time you'll be on? Think classics start about 4pm..





sxbarnes said:


> A very good second in a tough class mate.
> 
> For now enjoy your food ,family and rest. See you after a couple of bulking years.....





RedStar said:


> Well done fella!!


 Cheers guys!

I wasn't really happy with what I brought to the stage yesterday. Overall 2nd place was more than fair and looking at pics the three of us were fairly evenly matched I think. Me and the winner got invites to the British but third didn't, thought that was a bit unfair... They must have run out!

I felt like after Midlands two weeks ago my mind wasn't in it anymore. I still gave 100% of what I had to give though so I have no regrets. On the day it felt like my body was fighting back and saying f**k you, f**k this diet, give me some food and rest. And I feel that showed in how I looked. We were on stage about half 4 I think, a long wait! So I was overly dehydrated and as a result held any water left in me subcutaneously. This showed on stage as I began to sweat it out.

I was the only one to really make an effort with the classic poses which I hope was reflected in the scoring.

Anyway today's my birthday and the treats are in full flow. I'm looking forward to a good feed and a productive rebound. Going to hit the weights as I please this week and do a little bit of cardio then get back on the routine and diet next week. I'm just beyond relieved this process is over and I can regain some normalcy in my life.

Thanks for all your support everyone. Ukm is great for this in certain areas and with certain members. @BoomTime can't wait to see how you get on at the British. @sxbarnes top man it was great to meet the man behind the name.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> I wasn't really happy with what I brought to the stage yesterday. Overall 2nd place was more than fair and looking at pics the three of us were fairly evenly matched I think. Me and the winner got invites to the British but third didn't, thought that was a bit unfair... They must have run out!
> 
> ...


 Congratulations mate.

I must say looking at the pictures from the day on UKBFF in all honesty and just in my opinion you looked better 2 weeks ago. It could just be the pictures though, and at the end of the day you got 2nd and another invite. Not many can say that they got 2 Invites in their first 2 shows. So fair play.

Enjoy the rest and food mate. I am still stuck into my prep has hard as I can be, I know what you mean though, it is hard to keep pushing at times.

The only thing that is keeping me going is going for that top 6 spot.

Carbs are dropping back this week so things are only going to get harder now as well. In the grand scheme of things it's just another 2 weeks of my life I need to get through so bring it on!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea as soon as the three of you walked on stage I knew yesterday was gonna be tricky. Condition seemed better two weeks back, but the legs have come on big time! The guy who came first had better condition but you out sized him in back and arms easily...

A fair result really, I thought the judging was pretty good throughout. (That means they agree with me! )

From taling at Brum I know you'd have easily taken a 1st & a 2nd so well done and chill!!

Time for rest dude and lets see you back in a couple of years


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome result. No plans on doing the British I take it?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> Awesome result. No plans on doing the British I take it?


 No mate I can't as I'm going on holiday that day.

To be honest my mind is not in it with prep anymore, 2 more weeks seems like a lifetime and I'm happy with my decision. Give me a good 3 years and I'll be back in the supers!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea as soon as the three of you walked on stage I knew yesterday was gonna be tricky. Condition seemed better two weeks back, but the legs have come on big time! The guy who came first had better condition but you out sized him in back and arms easily...
> 
> A fair result really, I thought the judging was pretty good throughout. (That means they agree with me! )
> 
> ...


 You were there? You should have come and say hello mate! Yeah my body was fighting me the last couple of weeks. Also the waiting to get on stage killed me! I really hadn't prepared myself for that.

Yeah I think the result was fair. It was a close one, they could have given me third and I couldn't have argued much tbf.

Going to rest, eat and get back to training and remember how to have fun with it again


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

well done lad. You looked incredible in your last comp - look forward to seeing ythis comps photos. :thumb


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> You were there? You should have come and say hello mate! Yeah my body was fighting me the last couple of weeks. Also the waiting to get on stage killed me! I really hadn't prepared myself for that.
> 
> Yeah I think the result was fair. It was a close one, they could have given me third and I couldn't have argued much tbf.
> 
> Going to rest, eat and get back to training and remember how to have fun with it again


 Was looking out for ya.Got there after the beginners so about 2.30. It was full then so you were tricky to spot afterwards it was the break so everyone all dispersed everywhere.

You know me, I'd have talked till the cows came home...

Did you see that JP and Max O'Connor?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Some shots my dad got from the weekend

View attachment Liam UKBFF 365.JPG


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

View attachment Liam UKBFF 366.JPG


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

View attachment Liam UKBFF 372.JPG


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

View attachment Liam UKBFF 384.JPG


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

more tomorrow, looks like I've recahed my limit for today


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Look incredible mate!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> Look incredible mate!!


 How did you get on mate?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> How did you get on mate?


 I won my class mate (first timers)

got lovely trophy and medal and invite to brits in June


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TITO said:


> I won my class mate (first timers)
> 
> got lovely trophy and medal and invite to brits in June


 Got any photos buddy? You ere working with Will werent you?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Got any photos buddy? You ere working with Will werent you?


 I was and still will be mate he has been an absolute god send!

Yep will post up pics as soon as the pca photographer sends the pics we have ordered, weren't allowed to take any from crowed and the mrs said our little girl was going mad so couldn't sneak any lol


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

How's your 1st week off prep been mate!?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> Quote functions buggered surprise surprise! It's been great mate! Birthday on Monday so been eating cake all week! Been keeping on the cardiovascular and training hard and seeing a nice rebound without too much water or fat. How about yourself?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Here's a carbed up chest pump pic from weds. Who knew cake was so anabolic?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Here's a carbed up chest pump pic from weds. Who knew cake was so anabolic?
> 
> View attachment 135888


 Looking mint there mate! Enjoy the cake!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Here's a carbed up chest pump pic from weds. Who knew cake was so anabolic?
> 
> View attachment 135888


 Are you back to a normalish diet yet mate and counting cals macros etc or is it still a free for all?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Here's a carbed up chest pump pic from weds. Who knew cake was so anabolic?
> 
> View attachment 135888


 Are you back to a normalish diet yet mate and counting cals macros etc or is it still a free for all?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> Are you back to a normalish diet yet mate and counting cals macros etc or is it still a free for all?


 Yes very restrictive. Went from 1400 cals peak week average to about 2700 for this week. Been upping cals daily all from good sources but still with occasional treats.

Weight settled and has since been dropping as I've been adding cals! Got an all inclusive holiday on sat for a week so will attempt some damage control throughout.

Got diet sorted for when I return and thinking of different routines. Def either legs or chest twice a week as these need bringing up. Cals will continue to rise based on mirror and scales. I'm so bloody hungry all the time still! Also cardiovascular will be gradually reduced. Same as prep but in reverse.

How about yourself?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Yes very restrictive. Went from 1400 cals peak week average to about 2700 for this week. Been upping cals daily all from good sources but still with occasional treats.
> 
> Weight settled and has since been dropping as I've been adding cals! Got an all inclusive holiday on sat for a week so will attempt some damage control throughout.
> 
> ...


 U should have a pm mate.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been quiet here lately but all is going well. Gained about 18lbs since the comp and it's all gone to the right places.

Been putting all the extra calories to good use too. Recent lifts:

Deads - 250x6

Squat - 190x7

Smith flat bench press - 3pps X 13

Incl db press - 60's X 13

Hammer strength shoulder press - 3pps X 9

Really been pushing myself ready for a more laid back approach to training in about a month as other things in life need to take priority for a while.

Still getting the cardio in 5 X week which is helping with damage control.

Been thinking of some goals for next year. Currently thinking :

Deads - 280 X 6

Squat - 220 X 6

Bench - 150 X 8


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> I've been quiet here lately but all is going well. Gained about 18lbs since the comp and it's all gone to the right places.
> 
> Been putting all the extra calories to good use too. Recent lifts:
> 
> ...


 Nice mate and your strength is mental considering comp was only 4 weeks ago!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> I've been quiet here lately but all is going well. Gained about 18lbs since the comp and it's all gone to the right places.
> 
> Been putting all the extra calories to good use too. Recent lifts:
> 
> ...


 Excellent lifts mate. Nice slow and steady into the Super Heavies... Come on!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

You ever do 1 rep maxes mate? 300kg dl is calling u when u can do 280 for 6!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> You ever do 1 rep maxes mate? 300kg dl is calling u when u can do 280 for 6!


 No mate they make me cringe just the thought of them!

I'll go as low as 3-4 if I'm really pushing it but thats it. Too much risk of injury and minimal returns for hypertrophy.

I'll just do 300 for 6 instead


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Another excellent, productive session last night.

Got 5.5 pps for 8 on hack squat really deep reps as well.

Ridiculous rest pause set of leg ext with loads of iso holds and forced negs. Wasn't intending on it but I picked a sadistic spotter and it happened.

3 pps for 13 again on flat Smith press with 2 subsequent rest pause sets of 5 and 3, another pb.

PB on seated calves as well but that doesn't really count does it?

Kind of waiting for this ridiculous spurt of strength to slow down but all good so far. Just going to ride the wave all the way. Really enjoying training right now.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Another excellent, productive session last night.
> 
> Got 5.5 pps for 8 on hack squat really deep reps as well.
> 
> ...


 Everyone I know who's done a show this year is getting this spurt. Yea ride the wave mate... Long may it continue.

On the last week of low ish carbs myself so hopefully I'll get a good spurt too in the coming weeks...


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> No mate they make me cringe just the thought of them!
> 
> I'll go as low as 3-4 if I'm really pushing it but thats it. Too much risk of injury and minimal returns for hypertrophy.
> 
> I'll just do 300 for 6 instead


 You cruising or still blasting?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Pbs all round yesterday:

Deadlift - 260 X 4

Flat BB bench - 140 X 8

watch out @Chelsea I'm coming for you! (well, on deads anyway)


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello mate,haven't been on the forums for ages, just popped in o see how you were getting on....bloody smashing it by the looks of things! awesome comp results, bet you are well chuffed

What's the plans from here?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Hello mate,haven't been on the forums for ages, just popped in o see how you were getting on....bloody smashing it by the looks of things! awesome comp results, bet you are well chuffed
> 
> What's the plans from here?


 Cheers mate! Yes it has been a while, how are things going with you?

I was happy but feel I lacked decent condition but there's always next time.

Plans are to take a few years to get stronger and add size and then hopefully come back bigger and better in 2018/19.

Lifting needs to take more of a back seat for a while as other things need to take priority for a while now.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah things arnt too bad atm, need to up my food but already on 6k + a day, not sure where I can fit anymore in haha

Basically took this year out to make improvements for the 2017 season, not sure what show I'm gonna be doing yet but was at the brits last month and it was nice to be a spectator, less stress and worry etc but I was a bit jealous I wasn't up on stage this time round.

Bloody hell if I had your strength I'd be well happy!! but I'm sure your gonna have no problems getting even bigger/stronger if you carry on the way you are

Totally agree with that, Def other things out there that take priority!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Yeah things arnt too bad atm, need to up my food but already on 6k + a day, not sure where I can fit anymore in haha
> 
> Basically took this year out to make improvements for the 2017 season, not sure what show I'm gonna be doing yet but was at the brits last month and it was nice to be a spectator, less stress and worry etc but I was a bit jealous I wasn't up on stage this time round.
> 
> ...


 Wow that's a lot of cals!

I'm finding reverse dieting a head****, still only on about 3k on a training day atm. I'm wary of putting on too much blubber like I did last time and the weights are moving in the right direction with a slow steady bodyweight gain. Just got to get comfortable with losing a bit of condition but it's hard when you worked so hard for it!

What's your bodyweight at now?

You running anything currently?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Wow that's a lot of cals!
> 
> I'm finding reverse dieting a head****, still only on about 3k on a training day atm. I'm wary of putting on too much blubber like I did last time and the weights are moving in the right direction with a slow steady bodyweight gain. Just got to get comfortable with losing a bit of condition but it's hard when you worked so hard for it!
> 
> ...


 In exactly the same boat mate! I'm gradually upping Cals and bw is slowly moving in right direction but not quick enough lol! Need to get out of this mindset tho as it's a fast way to adding fat. Looking back at pics pre comp diet helps where I look like a fat gerbil, plus still got the comp veins so that keeps me on track lol

Still keep visiting the biscuit tin tho


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

So after all these pbs I knew I would reach a sticking point and it came on Monday training legs. I had just got my 2nd all time deadlift pb of the week the day before lol! And thought would be a good idea to go for another on squats.

luckily I'm more in tune with my body than a few years ago and I knew to stop what I was doing and go home Got to 180 for a final warm up and it felt like a 1 rep max! Managed to grind out 5 reps and did some calves and left.

Will try again tonight but will go by feel again. If the cns says no then will just go for volume. Also will do a bit of chest as I've been hitting them together twice a week and noticing big things with strength and some growth already.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Wow that's a lot of cals!
> 
> I'm finding reverse dieting a head****, still only on about 3k on a training day atm. I'm wary of putting on too much blubber like I did last time and the weights are moving in the right direction with a slow steady bodyweight gain. Just got to get comfortable with losing a bit of condition but it's hard when you worked so hard for it!
> 
> ...


 I'm starting reverse diet this Saturday. Upping cals 300 a week till I hit 4000 (maintence)which should be January time.

From then lean bulk 15lbs upping cals 300 a week. Then mini cut 10lb as soon as I get to the 15lb weight.

Will skipload during the mini cut as that holds good condition for me. Then repeat... See how it goes.

Sounds like you haven't upped cals much mate if you're only on 3k now, probably still gagging for food...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> So after all these pbs I knew I would reach a sticking point and it came on Monday training legs. I had just got my 2nd all time deadlift pb of the week the day before lol! And thought would be a good idea to go for another on squats.
> 
> luckily I'm more in tune with my body than a few years ago and I knew to stop what I was doing and go home Got to 180 for a final warm up and it felt like a 1 rep max! Managed to grind out 5 reps and did some calves and left.
> 
> Will try again tonight but will go by feel again. If the cns says no then will just go for volume. Also will do a bit of chest as I've been hitting them together twice a week and noticing big things with strength and some growth already.


 Training each part twice a week should stop you putting on too much blubber mate. Yea its a head fcuk losing that condition. Guys down our gym have put on 3st since the Brits, that's taking the other extreme though


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Training each part twice a week should stop you putting on too much blubber mate. Yea its a head fcuk losing that condition. Guys down our gym have put on 3st since the Brits, that's taking the other extreme though


 Yeah I'm still constantly starving mate but not deprived if that makes sense.

Metabolism is still roaring and I'm having plenty of cheats still. But like it said the pb's are coming and so is the weight gain albeit slowly so I'm in no rush


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Wow that's a lot of cals!
> 
> I'm finding reverse dieting a head****, still only on about 3k on a training day atm. I'm wary of putting on too much blubber like I did last time and the weights are moving in the right direction with a slow steady bodyweight gain. Just got to get comfortable with losing a bit of condition but it's hard when you worked so hard for it!
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you are flying mate, glad to hear it.

I would suggest just adding a small meal each time weight gain or strength plateaus. Normally post workout. 100g of cereal or something, bagel perhaps.

Keep it up man. Hopefully see you on the circuit next time around.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Sounds like you are flying mate, glad to hear it.
> 
> I would suggest just adding a small meal each time weight gain or strength plateaus. Normally post workout. 100g of cereal or something, bagel perhaps.
> 
> Keep it up man. Hopefully see you on the circuit next time around.


 You read my mind! Trying a different approach to diet now everything has stabilised a bit more.

I'm going even higher fat and lower carb on rest days and just added in a bowl of oats with breakfast today :thumb honestly feel like I could be eating twice the amount but I've been down that route before! Plus I'm stronger now than I was then.

I'm currently taking in 100g carbs post workout in the form of cereal, crumpets and jam so feeling a bit maxed out there.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Sounds like you are flying mate, glad to hear it.
> 
> I would suggest just adding a small meal each time weight gain or strength plateaus. Normally post workout. 100g of cereal or something, bagel perhaps.
> 
> Keep it up man. Hopefully see you on the circuit next time around.


 Cheers btw. I won't be seeing you next year on the stage but a few years down the line maybe.

You seem to be doing very well especially with the lack of hormones! I'm looking forward to seeing progress when the cals go up.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> You read my mind! Trying a different approach to diet now everything has stabilised a bit more.
> 
> I'm going even higher fat and lower carb on rest days and just added in a bowl of oats with breakfast today :thumb honestly feel like I could be eating twice the amount but I've been down that route before! Plus I'm stronger now than I was then.
> 
> I'm currently taking in 100g carbs post workout in the form of cereal, crumpets and jam so feeling a bit maxed out there.


 As you know mate 200-300 cals are all that is needed to build muscle, people eat stupid amounts (yes some will need more if metabolism etc is rapid) but people go OTT. Including me when I did a little 8 week bulk, 6k cals and tren dont mix well for BP either haha!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Training each part twice a week should stop you putting on too much blubber mate. Yea its a head fcuk losing that condition. Guys down our gym have put on 3st since the Brits, that's taking the other extreme though


 3st!! They must feel rubbish? A lad at my gym is like that, all the blubber will have to come off at some point anyway and it's less enjoyable taking it off lol especially during prep!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> 3st!! They must feel rubbish? A lad at my gym is like that, all the blubber will have to come off at some point anyway and it's less enjoyable taking it off lol especially during prep!


 WOW, mash potato comes to mind.

All you need to do is add a few lbs of decent muscle tissue,,,,,but in the right places. Its all an illusion especially classic class. I looked twice the size at 83 kg as I did at 99kg. Everyone kept saying I looked around 100kg lol!!! I wish!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> WOW, mash potato comes to mind.
> 
> All you need to do is add a few lbs of decent muscle tissue,,,,,but in the right places. Its all an illusion. I looked twice the size at 83 kg as I did at 99kg. Everyone kept saying I looked around 100kg lol!!! I wish!


 Exactly this mate, I look so much better now and bigger (without the bloated fat face) than I did 10kgs heavier!

People get too obsessed with what they weigh rather than how they look!

Tbh I used to obsess over scale weight lol


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Exactly this mate, I look so much better now and bigger (without the bloated fat face) than I did 10kgs heavier!
> 
> People get too obsessed with what they weigh rather than how they look!
> 
> Tbh I used to obsess over scale weight lol


 I still do to some extent but I use both together.

But yeah you are right...so many number chasers.

Setting a goal weight IMO for bulking is a big mistake.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

TITO said:


> 3st!! They must feel rubbish? A lad at my gym is like that, all the blubber will have to come off at some point anyway and it's less enjoyable taking it off lol especially during prep!





BoomTime said:


> I still do to some extent but I use both together.
> 
> But yeah you are right...so many number chasers.
> 
> Setting a goal weight IMO for bulking is a big mistake.


 Yea mate. He looks like a cartoon character/Michelin man. That said he's one of the hardest workers in the gym and most knowledgeable. Like its really just 3 stone of water. I think he just likes looking like that! He's still got veins everywhere from the Brits though. The 1000g carbs he does a day ain't gonna help either.

I said you've gotta lose all that before your next show now, OK its pretty easy but its gonna add to his prep and of course he struggles with condition! Strange that. Top guy though !


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Sounds like you are flying mate, glad to hear it.
> 
> I would suggest just adding a small meal each time weight gain or strength plateaus. Normally post workout. 100g of cereal or something, bagel perhaps.
> 
> Keep it up man. Hopefully see you on the circuit next time


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

^quote function buggered^

Trained legs and chest last night and let's say it was a test of character lol

Decided on hack squats for main working set as lower back has taken a hammering from all these deadlift pb's.

Last week got 8 nice reps with 5.5pps which was a pb so in the name if progressive overload but also joint preservation I went for the same weight with one added rest pause set. Got 8 followed by about 10-15 breaths then another 5! Last one was assisted but it felt like I was lofting the bloody titanic! Such a huge sense of satisfaction afterwards though, reminds me why I do it.

Some leg exts for the pamp then seated calves. Calves have always been a weak point but lately they've joined in with the growth spurt and starting to look respectable.

Onto chest, flat Smith press got 3pps for 13, 10 breaths, 6, 10 breaths, 2. Strength has rocketed on these lately.

Hammer strength chest press 4pps for a drop set.

After the 2 fairly low carb days I was not afraid of them post workout. Mostly stuck to the planned meals with 1 added crumpet and a bit of Nutella in the pre-bed oats.

Did cardio this morning. Gradually tapering it down but replacing this with stretching as that's been neglected lately with prep and laziness. I seem to have retained a lot of flexibility though. If I want to keep hitting these pbs this is so important as I have found out in the past.

The 'other life priorities' I mentioned are also starting to pay dividends now, finding it stressful keeping all these plates spinning but I will sleep when I'm dead I suppose. Don't know how you guys do this with kids.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> WOW, mash potato comes to mind.
> 
> All you need to do is add a few lbs of decent muscle tissue,,,,,but in the right places. Its all an illusion especially classic class. I looked twice the size at 83 kg as I did at 99kg. Everyone kept saying I looked around 100kg lol!!! I wish!


 Very true. I look better at 16.5st than I did at 18.5St. And stronger too


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Very true. I look better at 16.5st than I did at 18.5St. And stronger too





BoomTime said:


> WOW, mash potato comes to mind.
> 
> All you need to do is add a few lbs of decent muscle tissue,,,,,but in the right places. Its all an illusion especially classic class. I looked twice the size at 83 kg as I did at 99kg. Everyone kept saying I looked around 100kg lol!!! I wish!


 The only thing is at the heavier (fatter) weight, you look bigger in a tight t shirt


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> The only thing is at the heavier (fatter) weight, you look bigger in a tight t shirt


 Like a bag of s**t tied up in the middle!

I prefer to hide everything away now anyway, i find Xl and XXL actually fits me better and hangs off the muscle better. People can see when your hench either way. Especially when you have forearms like me, always diced, almost tracing paper thin and veins all the way down. Come to think of it.....My forearms are like a giant penis!!!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

That is true! And you get less sweat patches when it's not skin tight on your arm pits


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> Like a bag of s**t tied up in the middle!
> 
> I prefer to hide everything away now anyway, i find Xl and XXL actually fits me better and hangs off the muscle better. People can see when your hench either way. Especially when you have forearms like me, always diced, almost tracing paper thin and veins all the way down. Come to think of it.....My forearms are like a giant penis!!!


 That is true! And you get less sweat patches when it's not skin tight on your arm pits


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> ^quote function buggered^
> 
> Trained legs and chest last night and let's say it was a test of character lol
> 
> ...


 At least you got to sit down a bit by doing legs first!

Some very good numbers there mate. You thought of doing a powerlifting comp? You'd probably do very well


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> At least you got to sit down a bit by doing legs first!
> 
> Some very good numbers there mate. You thought of doing a powerlifting comp? You'd probably do very well


 It has crossed my mind yes. 1rm's scare me though if I'm honest! Such a fine line between injury and success. Seems like risk:reward ratio is a bit off tbh.

Never say never though.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

BoomTime said:


> Like a bag of s**t tied up in the middle!
> 
> I prefer to hide everything away now anyway, i find Xl and XXL actually fits me better and hangs off the muscle better. People can see when your hench either way. Especially when you have forearms like me, always diced, almost tracing paper thin and veins all the way down. Come to think of it.....My forearms are like a giant penis!!!


 Still excellent condition mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Wow that's a lot of cals!
> 
> I'm finding reverse dieting a head****, still only on about 3k on a training day atm. I'm wary of putting on too much blubber like I did last time and the weights are moving in the right direction with a slow steady bodyweight gain. Just got to get comfortable with losing a bit of condition but it's hard when you worked so hard for it!
> 
> ...


 I found even after the finals last year in two weeks I'd only put on a couple lbs, other people were saying how they almost put on a stone, even more in the first few days post finals :/

Can be a head f**k once condition starts to go, but that's to be expected...as long as you don't completely let yourself go then it will be fine

I will say though that you should embrace the extra kcals now...If you were to stay conditioned year long there's now way you'd make enough changes to improve what you brought to the stage last time.

Im about 120kg atm....been off for about 6 weeks now..will stay mortal till the new year then go back on. looking for at least another 10kg before I start prepping


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> I found even after the finals last year in two weeks I'd only put on a couple lbs, other people were saying how they almost put on a stone, even more in the first few days post finals :/
> 
> Can be a head f**k once condition starts to go, but that's to be expected...as long as you don't completely let yourself go then it will be fine
> 
> ...


 Do you stay lean off season mate?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

MORE PB's!!

Yesterday trained chest and back as I got a rare opportunity to train with an old training partner due to different shift patterns.

Incl DB Press - 60's X 11 with no spot and good reps

Flat BB - 140x7

Deadlift - 260 X 5 last rep was a hitcher but they all count.

This run of improvements will inevitably come to an end soon so it's just knowing when to make that decision for myself rather than be forced due to injury

I would like to at least maintain this new strength through to Christmas even if I can't add to it and then switch to a more volumous program to recharge the batteries and provide a different stimulus for a while. It will be tough mentally to step away from this style of training though.

I've raised cals a bit. Woke up very light on Saturday so had a whole weekend of refeeding - all good sources with some Nutella here and there. Back on track now. Still waking up so much tighter and drier in the mornings after a high carb day which is nice.

Trying a new approach with diet and going higher carb on training days and lower carb and considerably higher fat on rest days. So far I've found I have much more energy and less lethargy on the rest days than before.

Rest day today which means little at the moment as my extra curricular activities don't allow me much rest at the moment. Trying to make more of an effort with sleep and getting to bed at a decent time as that's been neglected and I can feel it affecting recovery but there aren't enough hours in the day some days!

Still doing the cardio, did 30 mins fasted this morning, felt good.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> I found even after the finals last year in two weeks I'd only put on a couple lbs, other people were saying how they almost put on a stone, even more in the first few days post finals :/
> 
> Can be a head f**k once condition starts to go, but that's to be expected...as long as you don't completely let yourself go then it will be fine
> 
> ...


 Yes it's so hard to judge. One day I'm telling myself I'm getting fat too quick the next I'm underrecovering so need to up cals!!

That's some weight you're carrying there mate! Estimate on bf?

You going to compete next year? Any plans on which fed/show?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> MORE PB's!!
> 
> Yesterday trained chest and back as I got a rare opportunity to train with an old training partner due to different shift patterns.
> 
> ...


 Sounds bloody brilliant mate. I think you'll continually smash it as your cals go up


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

TITO said:


> Do you stay lean off season mate?


 Managing to stay fairly lean...first thing in the morning my abs are blurred but can still be made out, same with my obliques, back is fairly lean and cuts and separation is present in my legs all day long. I'd say I'm about 12-15% bf



Dieseldave said:


> Yes it's so hard to judge. One day I'm telling myself I'm getting fat too quick the next I'm underrecovering so need to up cals!!
> 
> That's some weight you're carrying there mate! Estimate on bf?
> 
> You going to compete next year? Any plans on which fed/show?


 As above...I'd say 12-15% still have separation rather than everything blurred into one another lol

Im looking at one of the September ukbff shows so I'm close to the finals. was looking at an early qualifier but me and the mrs are taking about Thailand in april so have to put a prep on hold till later in the year. I'm itching to get back on stage but if I have to wait or other things come up of more importance I don't mind putting it on hold for a while


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> View attachment 135258


 Awesome!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Legs last night, hit another sort of pb.

Hack squats - 220 X 10 in one straight set

Also featured: lying ham curls rest pause 3 sets

Leg ext supersetted with sissy squats for 3 sets. Legs were bursting at the seems after these, nice to feel a proper pump after all this heavy training lately.

Finished with some standing calves. I was advised to stop fannying around and go heavy with these. They've grown noticeably since.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've had some cracking sessions lately. Had Thurs and Fri off for Mrs Dave's birthday which involved lots of cake, and Indian buffet and some pizza. This translated to the best leg session in a while.

Squat - 200 X 6. Knee wrap came off on no. 6 and I had a couple more in me. Racked it, sorted wrap, did 4 more.

Linear leg press - rest pause 3 sets 11pps

Hack - 3pps X 22

Then yesterday trained chest and back, lower back was a bit sore after the squats but I managed to deadlift 260 X 6 again and that was after training chest where I got 1 and equalled 1 pb. Session went:

Flat bb bench - 140 X 9 PB

Inc DB - 60's X 11 equalled PB

Deadlift - 260 x 6 equalled PB

DB Row rest pause 2 sets - 50's X 12, 6

Bodyweight has gone up a bit as well.

Did morning cardio which I'm finding is a nice way to start the day now I'm not depleted.

High fat low carb day today as far as food goes.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Good to see you cracking on mate?

How's life? You and Mrs D back on track now?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Good to see you cracking on mate?
> 
> How's life? You and Mrs D back on track now?


 Cheers mate

Life is much better and me and Mrs d are finally back on track now yes. That was by far the most stressful time of my life hopefully ever!

How are you? Still with Will?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Life is much better and me and Mrs d are finally back on track now yes. That was by far the most stressful time of my life hopefully ever!
> 
> How are you? Still with Will?


 Good mate.

I'm f**ked mate, nope i've not trained in circa 6months now. Don't even look like I train...

Injured my shoulder so got to have an operation.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Good mate.
> 
> I'm f**ked mate, nope i've not trained in circa 6months now. Don't even look like I train...
> 
> Injured my shoulder so got to have an operation.


 No way! What have you done?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> No way! What have you done?


 Bascially my shoulder joint is grinding away at my collar bone mate. No reason why just an issue.... dont even know what theyre doing in the operation to be honest! :lol:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Rest day no.2 today. Did fasted cardio and it felt good. I'm feeling like I've struck a really nice balance between recovery and intensity and I'm going to keep pushing the intensity until I find my limit. You really never do stop learning with bodybuilding and the second you think you know it all then that's the end of progression.

My membership runs out at the more hardcore bb'ing gym I train at this week and I won't be renewing for a little while. Instead I'll be training at the leisure centre near me and in a few weeks the plan is to lower the volume and frequency but keep lifting some decent weight and give myself a bit of a break and focus on other things. I'll return to that gym at some point in the new year and take things up a few notches then.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Legs today and it's 2nd to last session at the meathead gym so I will be going hard.

Upped cals due to appetite still going mental mainly but also bodyweight and condition holding steady. Had a nap and an epsom salt bath last night and noticed definite size increase in legs while in the bath, first time I've noticed significant gainzz in a while which was encouraging. Heavy training twice a week with less volume is certainly doing the job it seems.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I finished off this phase of heavy high frequency training on a high last night.

Hack squat - 5.5pps X 11 beat previous PB by 1 rep and knees were screaming at me the whole time, had some negative thoughts going into this about muscle strains and tears etc which never helps. Doing this sports massage qualification has given me the tools to diagnose and fix this and luckily I now know it's easily rectified with stretching, rest and a change in routine. Will be back lifting heavy before long.

Leg press - 23 plates X 15, 8, 6 in a rest pause set. Stayed a few short of failure to avoid certain death by crushing.

1 drop set of leg ext to failure, sissy squat + 20kg plate to failure and sissy squat body weight to failure. Great pump.

Some hamstring stuff. Heavy straight sets.

Seated calves.

Very happy at the end of this run with progress made. It's so hard mentally to back off the weights now but I believe 1 step back will bring me 2 steps forward in the long run.

Last heavy chest and delts tonight. May throw in deadlifts but if I do then it will be PB territory so I'll take it as it comes. Got 2 hours of massage straight after so probably should be sensible.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chest and delts last night saw some more progressive overload.

Warmed up rotator cuff as usual and did some incl db press. Wanted to push it knowing it's the last heavy one for a while so I tried the 65's. Got 6 reps but could have got a few more had the handles been fixed, felt like I spent half my strength trying to stabilise the bloody things! Felt short changed so tried the (fixed handled) 67.5's and got 4.

Flat Smith - 3pps for 3 rest pause sets.

Chest press drop set.

Lat raise machine

Hammer strength shoulder press. 3pps X 9.

Standing calves.

I feel like this is perfect timing for a rest/back off period as my joints are beginning to ache and I'm so bloody tired all the time lately.

Also thinking of doing a powerlifting comp this off season. I blame @sxbarnes for planting the idea!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Chest and delts last night saw some more progressive overload.
> 
> Warmed up rotator cuff as usual and did some incl db press. Wanted to push it knowing it's the last heavy one for a while so I tried the 65's. Got 6 reps but could have got a few more had the handles been fixed, felt like I spent half my strength trying to stabilise the bloody things! Felt short changed so tried the (fixed handled) 67.5's and got 4.
> 
> ...


 Haha. All my fault!

Still going well mate. Back off a bit, maybe a weeks deload.

Put about 60-70% effort into a powerlifting comp. No need for any injuries. Much less stress than a bbing comp. Been to a few strongmen comps and its like old mates meeting up every few months!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

What's the smartest way to go about a deload wk?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

TITO said:


> What's the smartest way to go about a deload wk?


 Its just a posh name for a week off mate


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Its just a posh name for a week off mate


 Ahhhhhh  I see!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> What's the smartest way to go about a deload wk?


 Depends really mate. After my comp I had a week of nothing but some very light cardio every day and being sensible but not overly restrictive with diet.

This time I'm just going to go in, get a pump and leave. Then re-introduce heavy lifts after a week or 2 but only once a week per body part for a few weeks/months.

If you haven't had a full week off sick your diet I'd highly recommend it, it'd do you the world of good. Have you had one?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Depends really mate. After my comp I had a week of nothing but some very light cardio every day and being sensible but not overly restrictive with diet.
> 
> This time I'm just going to go in, get a pump and leave. Then re-introduce heavy lifts after a week or 2 but only once a week per body part for a few weeks/months.
> 
> If you haven't had a full week off sick your diet I'd highly recommend it, it'd do you the world of good. Have you had one?


 Not really had about 4 days off that's it, feel run down and recovery seems to be taking longer...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> What's the smartest way to go about a deload


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

IMO you should treat yourself to one mate. The gains won't go anywhere!

@TITO quote functions buggered... shock!

Also after my week off I came back 'pastry powered' as my mate called it and felt indestructible. A bit like Bruce Willis in unbreakable where he keeps adding weight to the bar.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> IMO you should treat yourself to one mate. The gains won't go anywhere!
> 
> @TITO quote functions buggered... shock!
> 
> Also after my week off I came back 'pastry powered' as my mate called it and felt indestructible. A bit like Bruce Willis in unbreakable where he keeps adding weight to the bar.


 Fcuk it I think I will mate

diet and cardio same during week off?

That film is awesome btw

imagine having the power to know what horrible s**t everyone's up to!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> Fcuk it I think I will mate
> 
> diet and cardio same during week off?
> 
> ...


 I just go with rest day cals plus a bit of what I fancy. You'll be fine as you're still pretty lean aren't you?

Keep cardio same as usual but wouldn't hurt to reduce it a touch for that week either.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> I just go with rest day cals plus a bit of what I fancy. You'll be fine as you're still pretty lean aren't you?
> 
> Keep cardio same as usual but wouldn't hurt to reduce it a touch for that week either.


 Yeah still fairly lean mate this was first thing this morning (on empty stomach so leanest time of day to be fair) but lean enough

Weirdly I went and hit a 250kg x 1 deadlift today, in tempted to just up food as haven't in a couple of weeks and in middle of a blast! Not sure what's worse, having a week off during blast trying to gain or week off during cruise whilst trying to keep hold of gains?

View attachment IMG_4747.JPG


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> Yeah still fairly lean mate this was first thing this morning (on empty stomach so leanest time of day to be fair) but lean enough
> 
> Weirdly I went and hit a 250kg x 1 deadlift today, in tempted to just up food as haven't in a couple of weeks and in middle of a blast! Not sure what's worse, having a week off during blast trying to gain or week off during cruise whilst trying to keep hold of gains?
> 
> View attachment 136963


 You look great. How much weight are you up since the comp?

Yes that's the problem there's no good time for it is there!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> You look great. How much weight are you up since the comp?
> 
> Yes that's the problem there's no good time for it is there!


 28lbs lol

yeah mate it's a bit of a mine field, gonna plod on for now and add a bit more carbs and go from there.

Are you still gonna back off slightly with training whilst sorting personnel stuff? Basically maintaining your physique you have now will still put you in good stead for when you hit it hard again surely


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> 28lbs lol
> 
> yeah mate it's a bit of a mine field, gonna plod on for now and add a bit more carbs and go from there.
> 
> Are you still gonna back off slightly with training whilst sorting personnel stuff? Basically maintaining your physique you have now will still put you in good stead for when you hit it hard again surely


 That 2stone has gone to all the right places then mate well done!

Yes, onto a cruise now so just reducing frequency. Having this week just pump sessions for recovery then train 3 days a week focusing on the main lifts with some accessory work. The aim is to keep or try to build on strength with dead, bench and squat. Heavy weight and less frequency then ramp it up again in the new year.

Twice a week training worked really well and strengrh increased very quickly and consistently but the joints can only manage a short period of that at a time!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> That 2stone has gone to all the right places then mate well done!
> 
> Yes, onto a cruise now so just reducing frequency. Having this week just pump sessions for recovery then train 3 days a week focusing on the main lifts with some accessory work. The aim is to keep or try to build on strength with dead, bench and squat. Heavy weight and less frequency then ramp it up again in the new year.
> 
> Twice a week training worked really well and strengrh increased very quickly and consistently but the joints can only manage a short period of that at a time!


 Sounds like a very good plan that mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Saturday was the Mrs 30th so lots of cake and party food was had. Trained arms yesterday and the pump was fantastic. I was pastry powered again I think.

Training tonight, supposed to be a pump back session but I can hear dead lifts calling me...


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Saturday was the Mrs 30th so lots of cake and party food was had. Trained arms yesterday and the pump was fantastic. I was pastry powered again I think.
> 
> Training tonight, supposed to be a pump back session but I can hear dead lifts calling me...


 You're out tonight mate...

View attachment IMG_4634.PNG


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> You're out tonight


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Silly silly boy...

Couldn't resist and did heavy deads last night and twinged a lat. It's only a mild strain but when I got home I felt ill and run down like I'm getting the flu. Feel a bit better this morning but now I'm 100% going to ease off the heavy lifts for a while.

Got 260 X 3. A disappointment after getting 260 X 6 on the past 2 attempts.

Vid below.

this HTML class. Value is


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Feel a bit better after some vit c, coffee and cold&flu tabs.

Decided I'm going to start training arms twice a week for a bit as well as high frequency calves. I'll lay off the twice a week training for the bigger muscle groups and see if I can get these arms to grow while I back off the heavy compounds.

I read somewhere this week that no-one's arms can ever be too big and I think the same is true for calves.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I was reading about a study dome by Brad Schoenfeld (so you know it's good) where it said there are 3 contributing factors to muscle hypertrophy:

1) Tension/torque production

2) Metabolic stress

3) Muscle damage

And it's changed the way I've been looking at training.

An ideal setup for a workout would be a heavy compound exercise for tension/torque production, a giant set or superset for metabolic stress and some kind of controlled slow negative type set for muscle damage.

This ties in nicely to my new setup. I've been focusing heavily on torque production (heavy compounds) for a good while now so for the next few week I will focus on the other two. So for legs this may look like some kind of superset/tri-set of single joint movements (leg ext, leg curl etc) for a few rounds followed by a slow controlled negatives set of say leg press.

Then I will slowly work the heavy compounds back in when my cns returns to planet earth.

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chest delts bis and calves last night.

Flat bb bench - 140 X 10 PB

didn't see that one coming last night but I felt strong and gave it what I had and that was the result, it felt quite light relatively speaking. Weight will go up next week.

Other bits for delts bis and calves. Nothing too strenuous.

Also raised cals yesterday by quite a bit and lost a lb this morning. Metabolism still works then.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Think you had another one in there mate. Reckon 265kg x 3 will go next week...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Think you had another one in there mate. Reckon 265kg x 3 will go next week...


 Yeah I think so, I cut it short because of the strain I was feeling in the lat.

Going to swallow my pride and leave deads and squats for a while now. Squatted 200 X 5 last night and it felt horrible.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Legs last night and I just can't keep away from the heavy weights.

Squatted 200 X 5 good quality reps but lacked intensity and didn't feel it much on the quads. Going to rest these for a few weeks.

Linear leg press rest pause set - 480 plus green bands X 25, 15, 8 I probably could have made it more intense but keeping in mind that I'm supposed to be backing off a bit so...

Then a leg curl/ghr superset and some calves.

keep forgetting to stretch

I'm back at the leisure centre and I forgot how irritated I get training there. People there have no respect for others, leaving their weights everywhere the lazy bast Ards. I confronted one of them politely informing him he'd left his weights (4 pairs of frigging dumbbells) all over the place he looked at me like I'd just sat on his sisters face...? Why are people so entitled these days?

Rant over

Did cardio this morning and got a 6 mile cycle later for some more massaging of Oxford uni women's rugby team God help me!

That will earn me some leeway tomorrow as the Mrs is making us burgers and I'm feeling pretty hungry these days


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Recent Flat BB Bench PB. All going well atm still.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dieseldave said:


> Recent Flat BB Bench PB. All going well atm still.


 Some nice benching mate, keep it up. :thumbup1:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Recent Flat BB Bench PB. All going well atm still.


 NiCe


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've had a good weekend of training and a shite weekend of real life.

Chest and back on sat:

Flat bench 145x7 again

Incl db - 60's X 8

Deadlift - 260 X 5

Bb corner row - 75 X 12

Sun legs:

Squat - 200 X 4

Linear leg press - 500 X 25 plus bands

Hammered the food all weekend as I've been inexplicably dropping weight, stress maybe...?

I forgot what a slog it can be getting those (good) cals in! If I could have heard myself about 2 months ago lol!!

Now I'm battered. Left ql and lower back and both quad tendons are in pieces.

This week will have in store lots of stretching, a rise in cals and as many naps as I can get where I can get them.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Considering that since the last update I was off work for 2 weeks with a nasty virus and then Christmas happened and I ate and drank like no one was watching, I don't look too bad.

Dead and squats are out for a while. I'm rehabbing patella tendinitis so dropped working weights down and raised volume a bit.

BUT flat bb bench is thriving for some unknown reason and I got a PB last night of 140 X 10. It was unexpected.

No motivation at the moment and life stress is high so just trying to keep my head above water. That PB was a nice lift in spirits.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Off season update pics for accountability

About 4 months since the comp. Not too disappointed


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Skin still looks nice and tight mate. What cals are you on now?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Skin still looks nice and tight mate. What cals are you on now?


 Cheers mate. Beginning to feel like a bit of a bloater now though.

4200 training days and 3500 rest days.

I indulged over Christmas but day to day not eating a lot of crap.

Bench is still rising but dead and squat have dropped a bit. Making up for it with some more volume.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers mate. Beginning to feel like a bit of a bloater now though.
> 
> 4200 training days and 3500 rest days.
> 
> ...


 Still looking in really good nic mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Finally back to pb's.

Flat BB Bench - 145 X 8

I've decided I had the early signs of patella tendinitis so been rehabbing that for the past 4-5 weeks and it's coming along. Good practice for my studies too.

Nothing much else going on just trying to put one foot in front of the other with training but mentally I'm finally beginning to feel in a good place


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Finally back to pb's.
> 
> Flat BB Bench - 145 X 8
> 
> ...


 What are you doing in terms of rehab. I've either got patella tendinitis or patellafemoral pain syndrome (guessing the latter by my symptoms) been plagued with it for ages?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> What are you doing in terms of rehab. I've either got patella tendinitis or patellafemoral pain syndrome (guessing the latter by my symptoms) been plagued with it for ages?


 Started with RICE. Very important part of it but I didn't want to do the rest bit! But necessary otherwise inflammation never goes away.

Then I took out all painful movements - squats and hack squats.

That left linear leg press as the one big pressing movement and of course leg exts as well.

After inflammation had gone I started with approX 1/3 of previous working set weight and did 5 sets of 10 with short rest periods.

Also added in leg exts to pad out the volume but nothing excessive.

Then increased weight every week by 20-40kg. Been doing that for past 6 weeks and last week was the first time I got to a weight where I only just got the 5th set of 10.

its boring but necessary. May try squats this week and see how they feel.

Go by feel. Some pain is good, don't be afraid to load it. But address inflammation before anything else.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Had a session back at a real gym last night. Chest delts and calves. Paying for it now with ridiculous doms. Got to train with a mate who is very strong and possibly mentally unstable so we pushed each other it was great.

Flat BB Bench - 150 X 6

Then about another 5 chest exercises. Really not used to that kind of volume anymore, made a nice change.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Had a session back at a real gym last night. Chest delts and calves. Paying for it now with ridiculous doms. Got to train with a mate who is very strong and possibly mentally unstable so we pushed each other it was great.
> 
> Flat BB Bench - 150 X 6
> 
> Then about another 5 chest exercises. Really not used to that kind of volume anymore, made a nice change.


 Those mentally unstable mates are the best.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I guess I should update this!

Well, things have been happening...

It's been a hectic few months and the sports massage stuff is going very well. I've been working for the Oxford University women's boat club and of course that's been very busy in the lead up to Sundays boat race. They lost and it was heart breaking to see after seeing what they've gone through in training since september. Made my contest prep seem like a day at the fair!

Training has been consistent: squatted 4 plates last night for a good few and benching 3.25 plates still. Still in ok shape but having a small diet before a holiday in may now.

I'll be honest I've got no immediate desire to compete esp with business going the way it is. UKBFF membership expires in 2020 though so plenty of time still 

I'm getting a website together with various articles as well as touting my wares of course. I'll put the link up when it's live if anyone's interested.

Pic is from the house on the Friday before the boat race.


----------

